# Lister Egg Share girlies ~ Part 3



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag D/R 30/03    

Jetabrown EC 30/03 ET 04/04     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start, currently on the pill    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle  Testing 10/04     

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah i'm the first to post!!    Never been the first before, easily pleased arn't i    

Em - speaking of furbabies Willow is gorgeous!! 

Maria xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls 
just a quick one from me imexhausted and working tomorrow. dh gonna make me nice cuppa to take to bed,

scan went well today things really good. e/c def on for fri. and yes all sorted with accounts spoke to liam on phone as when i was there he was on lunch he is going to sort me an account if needs be. . although they tried to make me pay over £500 today. to cover cost of hfea fee and drugs lol told um not paying it i dont apy for them so i paid for hfea only and there going to get in touch with me.
told today by liz though that icsi not needed according to the last sample just circled in pre caution of fri sample.

speak tomorrow girls 

good luck nic i hope all goes well for you.
hayley good luck with e/t

Jeanette


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, I'm not surprised you're exhausted! I felt shattered when i was doing it, and that was in the car, from two hours closer.
I think if I have to gho through all this again I might consider Salisbury, as it's SO much closer.
Glad the scan went well, and that you're on course for EC Friday.

Nic, have you been told what to expect at all? Did they have any initial ideas as to what happened? I hope it helps you, whatever it says, and that you can move onwards and upwards from here.
How hideous about that dog! It's so upsetting - my dogs used to fight tooth and nail before Bryony had her hysterectomy. Chloe, the Jack Russell, has a Napoleon complex and squares up to anything bigger than her!
Honestly, the police really don't want to turn out for anything these days. And when they do they advise you not to take it any further. I blame the paperwork.

All my seeds are done! I'll be able to plant out tomato plants, marigolds, cornflowers, lupins, all sorts come the summer, if they take off. Not had much luck with seeds before.
I wish I could grow my dh's seeds - now _that_ would save us a fortune...

How's the rest of you girlies?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies!! Wow, 3 pages!  

Maria hows you hun? What time is your appointment tomorrow? 

Nic, I am thinking of you and dh today. I really hope you can come away with some small peace of mind.  

Jeanette you must be so tired. So glad the scan went well, and that you arent down for icis, its just a precaution.   for tomorrow!! 

Hayley, hope all goes well today and you come home with 2 happy embies!!

Miranda, glad you got your seeds done! You sound very Charlie Dimock!!   Also, if you DO figure out how to grow male seeds, I would like you to remember your very good friends!!! 

Holly is now up and running around! She wants to go to school today as her favourite teacher is leaving and she is SO much better so Im letting her go in, its the last day so she can say goodbye to her friends. 

Only 1 day to go now!! YAY!! 1 pill left in my pack!!! So roll on tomorrow morning!!!
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - Bless you, you sound SO excited  So pleased to hear Holly is up and about, such a relief for you! 

Our appointment is at 2 tomorrow with Mohammed Salie?? Spelling? I'm making a list of questions to ask! At what stage were you prescribed Metformin? Can i ask my gp to prescribe it for me or do you have to have tests etc first? And do you know why it lowers your chances of mc's? 
I've a feeling that we are going to be told that we were just _very unlucky _ as we had such a good cycle and top grade embies, and this worries me as i know there are lots of reasons why this sort of thing happens and it won't get looked into? Also do we go for another full cycle as statiscally success is higher than FET? It really is hard weighing it all up i'm going  Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya. 

Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you. A list of questions is good, as you wont get flummoxed and then realise you forgot to ask this or that when you get home. 
About the metformin, I was told during my baseline scan in oct that I had the appearance of pcos, and after the bad response I asked my own gp to referr me to a specialist. So I had loads of bloods done and a scan, the bloods all came back normal but the scan showed quite obviously a bad case of pco. When I went back to see the specialist (this whole thing took from dec-feb) he didn't want to do ANYTHING, he said I was having private tx, and it was down to them to decide what I need, even though metformin can help health wise, not just related to fertility. So, he wrote a letter for me that stated I might benefit from metformin and I faxed it to lister. 
My cons (Dr O) then said that it would help me, but he didn't mention it being a benefit in the terms of m/c he said it would/should help me respond better to the drugs. (And maybe ease the cysts so the follies had a decent chance of growing)

So.... In a long winded way... I think that your consultant could quite easily px you met if they think it will help, I'm not sure if they will give it to you purely because of m/c as its not 100% that this helps, but certainly if you have pco and there were other reasons he might? I would just ask outright. 

In regards to the FET or full cycle, I have been reading the posts you made on peer support and I know you have had varying degrees of answers, but personally, I think its the same as IVF. The risk is with IVF you may not get another set of brilliant blasts, and they may not take either, at least with FET you have 5 blasts waiting for you, which if you defrosted them all, if you only had half left you would still have 2 to transfer. 

Its a hard choice and I don't envy you at all, but you will make the right one for you and DH. And I am sure the consultant will help you. 

Sorry I have waffled on so much


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Kate - There's just SO much to weigh up and think about i don't know what to do! We will hopefully get some answers and advice tomorrow. I'd much prefer to do FET as it's a lot less hassle and i think we would be silly not to try it with 5 such good blasts. My ovaries are very polycystic much worse than they first thought, hence over 26 follies and high oestrogen levels so would be good to get the metformin, also my cycles are 40 days plus long and i think met helps with regulating them? Not sure on that will ask tom. Our appointment is for half an hour, poor Mohammed will be ushering us out the door 2 hours later  
Thanks for your advice hun  
Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey! 26 follies!!   (how come I couldnt manage 3 then!)

I would go for the FET if I were you, but Im not medically trained. Im sure your consultant will be more than willing to help you tomorrow. 

The metformin would def help with the cycles, have you looked on the PCOS board? There is a section just for metformin. 

Im keeping everything crossed for you. I really hope you come away feeling ready for your next go. 

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies Im back!!! and with 'good' news.

Charlie was absolutely perfect in every way - I knew he would be.

I thought the loss would be down to a virus but that all came back negative.

A few blood level results are pointing towards blood clotting - these results on their own mean nothing but all pieced together add up.

I will be able to egg share again - although hoping to not need too.

In future pregnancies I will probably have to have heparin injections. Im going to have a search and read about it all.

Every other result was fine so the only thing they think it can be is the blood clotting but they cant say it definately was.

I feel really positive about things now. I can't change things of course I would love to be pregnant still and be giving birth to a healthy baby Charlie in 8 weeks time but I cant so need to pick the positives out and move on.

I'm going to see my gp tomorrow to inititate HIV and HEP blood tests so they are set in place for when we are ready to do ivf - and fingers crossed in the meantime I get a natural bfp (if that happens I know it will be our gift from our angel Charlie  )

Think thats about it all summed up.

Nic x (sorry i know this is a selfish post just needed to get it all out)


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Nic - That is fantastic news! At least you know now that there is no reason for this to ever happen again to you, with the extra meds your next pregnancy will be for keeps    lets hope you do get a natural BFP soon, a lovely gift from your darling angel Charlie    And do not think for one minute that you are selfish   you are not!! You're a very brave lady who has been through alot and you so deserve some good luck!! All the very best sweetheart   Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic that is brilliant news hun. I am so pleased for you. 

The herapin injections are quite well used, and Im so pleased they were able to give you news like this. 

Im going to keep everything crossed for you, and I am sure that Charlie will be watching over you and his daddy. 

I second what Maria has said, you are far from selfish and you deserve some peace and good luck.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

morning ladies,cant sleep.still ill and fed up because of it.got a horrible cold.keep sneezing and blowing e nose.will this affect anything?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayley you have to cheer up hun! You have 2 perfect embies on board!

Be positive, the cold is probably because you are run down from all the drugs it seems most people get a cold on the 2ww. Try some honey and lemon in hot water and snuggle down in bed to rest. Or lay on the sofa watching day time telly.

Holly has a nasty ear infection and throat infection so she is on antibiotics, she went to nursery yesterday and just before the end she asked if she could have a sleep! So we took her back to the docs last night. She is so much better this morning after just 2 doses of anti-b's!

I am officially d/r'ing now! Have taken my last pill WOOOHOOO!! should be up there next week for the baseline scan. All going to plan that is!!

How is everyone this morning!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck Jeanette today. You are probably asleep as I type but Im sure you will have lots of lovely eggies to share. 

Make sure you get straight into bed when you get back tonight. 



xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Midnight blue. Sorry to hear about your last tx. 

At Lister as an egg sharer the cost of drugs is covered in the price, so if you were to need ICSI the total price would be just short of £1300 which is the HFEA and the ICSI so it doesnt matter if your gp wont fund anything. 

8 eggs is good, it is the min you need to share, although Im not sure if the FSH needs to be under a certain level. 

While you are stimming you generally go for scans every 3 days I think, (certainly not every day at least) I cant tell you anything about e/c or e/t as I didnt get that far, but there are loads of ladies on here who can help there!  

Do you know who you have your appointment with? If its the same as mine, you will see the nurse and have some tests, your dh will have a s/a and you will also see the counsellor and the consultant. They are all lovely though so it wont matter which you get!

Lister are a really good clinic. 

Look forward to getting to know you and having a good old chat!!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww, its not sappy! Its lovely!

Happy birthday to dh, its mine on sunday along with another lady on the chit chat board!! Great birthdays!

I havent had Yau but Im sure someone on here will have knowledge of him/her?

Good luck! Have a great weekend. 
xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya midnight blue just to let you know like you my fsh level has always been low but then when i needed it testing again for the lister it went up to 11 grrrrrrrrrrrr but the lister have been great with me and said they'll give me one go and if i do get 8 or more eggs they will let me carry on!!!! as Kate said they are a great clinic and very helpfull too.

so one whole week of being on the pill and i have to report that my horny side affect has now passed I'm now blessed with huge knockers!!!! but they are so very sore!!! so DP can only look and not touch such a tease!!!

i really hope I'm not on the pill to long!!! how long did you all wait till you got the "your matched" call?? Lizzy did say anything between 2 weeks and 6 weeks!!

Anyway I'm off work now until after easter taking dd to wales to spend time with my parents so that leaves me and DP time to our selves ya   i just hope he remembers to get me several easter eggs other wise not only will he not be getting any he'll be knee capped too   xxallyson


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies, 

Ally, yup the huge boobs are a side effect of the microgynon!! Mine were hardly small to start with so now they enter the room before I do!!

Sounds like you will have a nice relaxing few days, we are off to Isle of Wight next week, but luckily Ill be taking my blackberry so I can still check up whats happening!  

Off for a takeaway later and a chill out in front of the telly!
Maria, any news hun?? Hope things are ok. 

Jeanette cant wait to hear how many eggies you got. 

Miranda, hows dh's tooth?

Nic how are you doing today hun?

Hayley hope the sleep eased the cold a bit. 

Bye for now!!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kate i feel bigger then piggin Jordon!!!!!!!! poping out of my bras!!!! 

I've been to IOW a couple of times it's really nice i love ryde lot's of nice shops there 

Yep will defo have a nicerelaxing time whilst dd Megan is at her Nan and grandads as they live in wales she don't really get to see them to much.... but then on the flip side she can go up to stay for weeks at a time so thats quite handy ex specially during summer holiday.

i wonder how Janette got on today I'm imagining she got loads of eggs she'll be fine. just a bugger about her horrid journey so glad we ain't really got to far to travel!! 

allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me too, its bad enough sitting in traffic for 2 hours to get there, never mind a coach journey that long!! 

I have been to IOW a few times, Holly was small last time though so she will enjoy it more now! I forgot about the shops in Ryde!! 

Maria, how did you get on hun?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello girlies!

Sorry to hear about your last treatment, Midnight. Hope you enjoy being part of this little community though! Never fear - we'll take care of you!

Great to hear your news, Nic! 
That's great - you can start TX again with a lighter heart.

Kate - DH's tooth is still very sore, but he got some sleep last night at least, and he's stopped sobbing! God, that was awful - he was projectile vomiting all day yesterday and was shaking and crying. Never had pain like it, he says.
I can't believe they let people wait in agony if it's tooth-related. They wouldn't do it if he was in pain from any other part of his body, so why teeth?
Whoo-hoo! Officially downregging! It's all up from here birdie.

Ally, ouch! Those (.)(.)s sound painful! Mine go like that every month and DH gets it in the neck if he goes near 'em! Nature's very strange like that - why make em more perky if they're untouchable?  

Jeanette - we're all on tenterhooks to know how many eggs! I hope it all went well, and the journey wasn't too terrible.

Maria, Mohammed is SUCH a nice bloke, I'm sure he doesn't mind questions! That's who we saw first off and we were so impressed by how warm and humorous he was. SO different to our last clinic.
How long were you in there for after all?

Hayley - you feeling any better yet?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

Welcome to Midnight Blue
 on your lister journey
am sure the ladies here will help with any questions u may have  they are a fab group of ladies 

Nic so pleased to hear of your follow up appt
thinking of you sweetie

Kate did u enjoy your takeaway what did u have?

glad that boo is feeling much better

Miranda how r u have u got rid of the 

Alexia thinking of you

Maria how did ur appt go sweetie

Jeanette hope that u had a smooth journey home
lots of luck for the call tomorrow hope that all is going well in the lab of lurve tonight

Hayley how r u feeeling has the cold eased up
sending lots of  to you for the 

Blackbird hope ur ok

Ally glad that all is going well on the pill except the (0)(0) that is
nice tease to dh though

love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Em! Well, AF did her normal thing of giving me gip for a couple of days then going away, so it's now a case of waiting a few more weeks for the next one then getting the AMH test.
Urgh. 

I'm off to take DH to have his tooth out in a min. I called in to work as he was delirious this morning - called me mum!
Hopefully he'll be out of pain after the op.

See you girlies later!


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Miranda i know exactly what your DH is going through with his tooth a couple of months ago i was in the same state i had 2 abscesses and believe me i thought i was gonna die!!!! like your DH i was sobbing all night as thats when it's the worst i was on so many painkillers i was out of it!!! there really is no escape from tooth ache!!! i feel for him i really do in the end i was put out and had 2 teeth removed as they were that bad!!!! best thing i have ever had done, i know i lost 2 teeth but i was so worried that if they did try and "save" them that the pain may come back again.... so just had them taken out!!

Kate lot's of nice shops in sandown too   
Guess Janette is sleeping it off i thought they'd be a post this morning mind you i am up a bit early!!!! 

anyway house work is calling i'll pop back in later ciao for now xx allyson


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies. 

Miranda blimey, hope dh will be ok. I have never had an abcess thank god, but after working in a dentist I can imagine how bad it is! Hope he will be ok. 

Em, I had a KFC!!!   not had one for AGEEEEEEES and it was so nice!! Yummy!! Hows you hun? 

Ally, Dh wont be happy with all these shopping ideas you are giving me!  

Maria, hope you are ok hun? 
Jeanette, have you had your call yet?? 

Also Alexia if you read this, let us know how you feeling babes.

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i just dont know whats wrong with me at the mo.ive ben ill all of this wk.im having pains whilst breathing in in my sides and over my shoulders,im constantly feeling bloated and uncomfortable.this morn when i went to toilet i came all over funny and being on the verge of being sick i thought i was going to pass out.im woorried im getting ohss.any of you ladies been like this?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Does sounds a bit OHSS like to me, hope it's not but do ring the emergency number for the nurses at the Lister for advice.
Helen xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls


ok kept you waiting long enough. well the journey went really well i was totally comfortable had no pain what so ever. op went fantastic got 11 top quality eggs we have 6. lab phoned this morning to say over night all 6 have fertilised and are doing fantastic. dh   was better than good icsi not needed. 

penciled in for et on monday but they rae going to ring beforei leave as it may go to blast on wed yipee. as all is well been told 70% chance of this working.they rae really pleased with way the eggs are growing.

good luck to everyone else. im going to have a relaxing weekend now. 
Jeanette


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done Jeanette, good luck! 

Hope they call you with enough time to leave! Do they know it takes you 6 hours to get there!! 

Maria, are you ok hun??


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Kate

yeah they know it takes me ages to get there.im booked on for 9.30 coach and e/t will be 4pm thats if it even goes ahead on monday it may go to blast which wil then be on wed. if i have not heard from them by 8.45 i have been told to ring them to find out what is going on. they are well aware i have to travel so far. If i were able to go by car it would only take about 3 1/2 to get there but i dont have access to one thats why i have to go by blmmin coach but hey its been well worth it. ive not looked back once.

i started having really bad tummy ache around 4pm i think its trapped wind but i have a slightly upset tummy now is this anythnig to worry about.the pain is slowing easing off at the mo. I know when im not well cos i crash o sofa and even watched dr who with dh and i hate it. lol

hope everyone is well. ive heard from maria she is staying n london for weekend with dp so dont worry. shell post when she gets back.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I have no idea about the pain hun, not got that far before, but I have seen quite a few ladies say about trapped wind. Peppermint tea will settle it. 

Fingers crossed for you and thanks for the update on Maria! bet she is having a dirty weekend!!   

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaroo! Well done Jeanette! Fingers crossed they'll go to blasts.
Just to warn you, in case you didn't know, that it'll cost a bit more if they do - just so you're prepared for it. But you've talked to Liam, so he'll sort you out for that.

I've suffered from trapped wind for years - it's hideous! I find almost nothing works once it's kicked in. Plus it's a bit late to go out and get remedies! But you can try massaging your tummy, about two inches below your tummy button, in a circular motion, to try to free the wind. It sometimes works!

Yay also, for the last loooong trip to London for a while! You must be relieved.

Hayley, how are you feeling now? I do hope it's not OHSS. Did you get through to the Lister nurse on call?

Kate - DH's tooth snapped as it came out, so he's still suffering, poor thing! And we had to pay way more to get a surgical removal. Where's the bloody NHS when you need em? I was determined to write a letter about the lack of an emergency dentist to our MP, and one to the surgery complaining about their receptionist's attitude, but Christ alive, I don't feel like it now!
Are you craving crap to eat now you're on the drugs? naturally I crave veggies and things - I know, what a weirdo - but when I was on the drugs I wanted chocolate and lard.
No dirty weekend for me, as DH is in so much pain. I - _ahem _ - tried to take his mind off the pain the other day and his head nearly exploded! 
I don't know how you can deal with teeth every day - I'm so squeamish about them! Ew.

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh sorry Jeanette I didnt mention the extra cost as I thought you would know, I think its £550 to go to blast. Worth every penny though. 

Miranda, I didnt deal with the teeth! I dealt with the patients!! I was the receptionist (my mummy job after boo!) but thankfully not anymore!!! Sorry to hear the tooth snapped, there is a serious lack of nhs and emergency dentists out there. If someone started a practice they would make a fortune. Hope he will be ok.   at the pain relief tactic!!!!! Must have been bad!! (the pain that is!!!)

I havent been craving cr*p but I tell you I am SICK of the metformin. I have now gained 7lb and my stomach is so hard and bloated at night I cant even bend properly. I think I need to tell the clinic as I dont want them thinking I am pigging out!! If I gain weight on the menopur Im screwed!

No pill today so that was bliss!!

Tis my birthday tomorrow and I have been promised a day of complete spoiltness!! I cant wait!!! I plan to hit bluewater with a vengance, I just hope my fat day has a day off!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pity we didn't have you then! Honestly, the receptionist  at our practice was like a dragon.
So do you have to tackle weight to do IVF? I have to tackle booze and ****! Rubbish, isn't it?
Dh must be better - he's yelling at the football.  

What did you do for a living before Boo?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Noooo I didnt have to tackle weight!!  (well, only personally!!) I have just re read it and it does sound like that doesnt it! No, I have just blown up like a balloon in the last 3 weeks and I dont like it! I was at my perfect weight last year before tx, then I put on some weight, lost it again, and now these magic tablets that are meant to help you lose weight are making me gain!! Not impressed!!

As for the receptionists, yes Im afraid most think they are handing out their own personal appointments! The face on them!!

Before Boo I was an office manager for a construction company in London, my dream job but it was 7am start and 5pm finish with the 2 hours travel in between, so with baby it wouldnt work!! Shame as I loved it. Now of course, I am considered baby mush and couldnt possibly be smart enough for _that_ sort of job! (Lovely views companies have about mummies!)

Oh I miss working!!!

Glad dh is better! Mine is lying on the sofa watching something about bikes


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

p.s I gave the **** up (again) on the 30th Jan!! Zyban - fandabbytastic!!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! Got the wrong end of THAT stick!  

I tried Zyban and it made me into a monster, unfortunately. I've been to a million different hypnotherapists - one worked for a month and a bit, which was fab, but I tried him again and it didn't.   Monday is my next quit attempt

I hate companies' attitudes to women generally. Ours is so sexist - you wouldn't believe journalists could be such crass and willy-waving berks, but still in some provincial rags they are.
Remember I went to that awards do? Our deputy editor cupped his hands over his mouth as a well-covered member of the advertising staff went up to get her award and bellowed: 'WHO ATE ALL THE PIES? WHO ATE ALL THE PIES?'
Unbelievable.  

I spend the whole day being cross about something! Need a new job, but I actually really like what i do. I just can't stand the office.

Couldn't you job share, to get back to doing what you were doing? Nearer home? Commuting's a real pain - all that time wasted! I always think it's time you can't get back - don't want to be on my deathbed wishing I hadn't spent all that time on the road!
I've calculated that I could have a WHOLE MONTH per year doing other things if I didn't commute. That's counting lunch hours, which I would spend walking the dogs if I was home.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

They are very sexist these days, if you arent already a mum, they worry that you will want to be one soon and where will that leave them, they think you will have too many "womens" problems the list is endless!!

At the mo I couldnt job share no, cos boo is only in nursery 12-3 and there is no one else to pick her up for me, and to be honest I am enjoying being the stay at home mummy, but I miss using my brain quite so much!! Ideally I would like my own little shop selling kids clothes and nik naks!! 

Could you not freelance? Or is there not enough demand for that? You would write a brilliant book, your posts are hilarious!!
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Right! I am off to sniff then I am off to bed!! 

Tomorrow morning I will wake up one year closer to being 30.   Good lord!!

Night night!!
xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The money's terrible freelancing these days - totally crap, and I couldn't have holidays then, could I?

Working from home would be the absolute ideal. My dreams come true in fact.

I so wish I could be a stay-at-home mum - the thought of going through all this to then hand my baby over to a childminder is terrifying - but we could not survive without our two salaries.

I'd love to write a book, too, but so far I haven't a clue what i would write about! Maybe this fertility stuff will give me an idea at some point.

Sniff well! Sleep well!

And have a great birthday - three minutes to go till you're our birthday girl!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

for ET jeanette

Miranda glad that dh has got his tooth sorted

Kate  

a link to kates birthday thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90126.0

hope u have lovely suprises from dh and boo!

maria and nic hope ur both ok

hayley hope that u got thru to the clinic
how r u feeling

love to all
Emxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

HAPPY BITHDAY TO KATE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KATE HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KATE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
hope you have a fab day and get lot's of nice things              love allyson


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi 

Kate 


   

have a fantastic day 

Jeanette


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello hello ladies.im feeling better today and cold is starting to leave so hopeully im going to get better soon.i still have pains in me shoulders but that could be because of all that sneezing i was doing.i havent really any symptoms to report apart from an outbreak of spots on my chin and on my front and shoulders,fantastic.actualy ventured out today but got out of breath afew times but i put that down to me cold

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hayley

so pleased to read that your feeling much better today

I would say if u still have the aching shoulders tomorrow to definitly ring the clinic to speak to the nurse

and also i just wanted to wish u a  for tomorrow

heres a link to Hayleys birthday thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90226.0

love to all listerinees

kate hope ur having a lovely day

Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi anyone help answer a question

having et either tomorrow on day 3 or wed via blast. who decides how many embryos get put back as i have 6 top quality all fertilised hubby would like 2 put back also freezing of any left is that our choice asa again its the money. how much will blast plus freeze cost?

also when can i test and what is the best way? plus if i get a bfp what is the next stage after this do i then need to see my gp or what?

sorry for all the questions girls

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, quicky again!!

Jenette, Ally, Miranda and Em thank you for my happy birthday wishes!!  

Jeanette, re the blasts, they like you to have just one, but you can say I def want 2 put back like Alexia did, its at their discretion.(no more than 2 though!!)

Not sure on costs though hun, Maria can help with that!!

Off now!!
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate 

thanks so if i ask for 2 do they have the right to refuse and put back 1 only. i also feel that i 2 go back it gives double the chance of getting a bfp if one fails to continue growing.if you know what i mean.

they said something on the phone yesterday if it goesto blast  i will only have 1 put back. why is that? is it cos im so young and also cos the eggs are of such good qaulity or are they just against placing back 2

Jeanette


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

gng to blast is around 500 and todo any freezing its around the 750 for a year then 250 a yr there after so yes expensive


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

im not doing that then

hayley when you had et did you choose to have 2 back or was tht there decision .we would like 2 back regardless of wether i have 3 day transfer or blast on wed
not sure how i stand on this one though

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

With 2-3 day embies you almost always have 2 put back, with blasts they like to do just one as the chance of both taking is high and there are risks of having twins. 

BUT you can say you want 2 put back, I dont think they can refuse as such but they will try and talk you out of it. We have decided if we are lucky enough to go to blast we will be asking for 2. We dont want to go through this again so if we get 1 baby or 2 out of it is perfect.

You decide hun. 

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i had two put back without no questions asked.they were a 4cell and a 5cell so they poped them both in.good luck if you are going to blasts.if you request to have two put back it doesnt nesary mean it will result in  twin pregnancy.if you go to blast it shows which ones are fighters.good luck to you.its only 4 days since transfer and i fell abit dif today.trying not to look into things though .eaten awhole jar of little pickled onions this evening,oh dear means wind later....

hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello girlies.. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATE!!!!    Hope you've had a good one!      xxx

Hayley - A whole jar of pickled onions??!!   That's gotta be a good omen  

Em - Thanks for your wishes xx

Jeanette - Good luck!  

Miranda - Good luck for Monday! You CAN do it!!!  

Well our follow up appointment went well, Mohammed said as i predicted he would that mc was just natures way and we were very unlucky! He said def not due to my tubes or anything else as embies were top grade and womb lining perfect so just one of those unfortunate things that no-one can explain. Good news is that i've got the meds for FET and starting at next    And also he recommends i take the Metformin so going to ask my gp for that. Dp and i have just got back, we stayed in London for the whole weekend which was fab! Went for some nice meals, watched Evita at the west end and went on the river cruise etc, Just what we needed after such a horrid time   Just can't wait to get going again now girls! 

Lots of love and LOADS of luck to all the lister girlies!!!  

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! Maria is back on board!!!!  

So glad that you had such a positive weekend!! Roll on next af!!! What does the tx involve for FET?

Miranda,   today!!! You can do it hun, if I can quit anyone can quit!! 

Jeanette, any news?? What time do you have to leave if its today? 

Well I had a FANTASTIC day yesterday! Got absolutley spoilt rotten! I got so many beautiful things, earrings, bracelet, clothes, shoes, a Summer jacket I have been lusting after for yonks! yet more jewellery, cd's, hundreds of cards and..... TICKETS TO SEE JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE    !! Dh says I am not too old and I will go to the ball! So in July he and I will be toodling off to the o2 centre (old millenium dome!) to join millions of teeny boppers!! Oh well!! (never know I might have the youngest bopper in my belly eh!) 
Spent the day in bluewater, and got some new clothes, a gorgeous ring with a heart, some new make up and a few tops. Came home and had my favourtie dinner cooked for me, and we then went for a walk round the aerodrome!!! Then me and dh watched a dvd.  Slept so well last night!! 

Cant believe I might be going for my baseline scan this week! Its all going so quick! Please keep it all crossed for me that it works!!! 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - You were spoilt! And rightly so    So pleased you had such a lovely day. How's the down regging going? I found this the worst part of all the treatment and guess what i've gotta do it all again   It's going to be alot simplier this time though, he wants me to take the pill for 3 weeks at next af which i'm going to ring the clinic and double check on as i'm not sure why i have to do that? Then it's down reg at next af with a baseline scan and start taking hrt for 10 days to build up lining, scan 10 days later and as soon as lining is ready they pop them in! Ovaries are completely shut off for whole cycle. Also with frozen blasts they can thaw them one by one on the day of transfer but with 2/3 day frozen embies they have to be thawed day or two before et which means they have to thaw more to hopefully get two to transfer, but with blasts they thaw the first two and if any of those don't survive they thaw another so you don't lose any unnecessary and we're def having two this time!

Jeanette - Any news hun?? Guess you'll be on your way if you're having et today?   You were asking about costs, well we have paid £540 for blasts, £750 for freezing and £104.50 hfea fee so far. For the frozen blast transfer it's going to cost £850 plus another hfea fee £104.50 and £230 for drugs so all expensive, just hope it works!   We've already decided to use all the frozen blasts ( so maybe another fet after this if needed ) before we do another full cycle and Mohammed strongly recommended this too as they are so good, chances of success is high but not as high as fresh blasts but about the same as two normal 2/3 day embies on a fresh cycle. 
Either way blasts or not hun you'll be testing on the 13th    !!!

Maria xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

why do listeer do 14 from ec and not from et


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Not sure Hayley all clinics are different, 14 days from ec is long enough!! I tested one day early 13 days past ec and got a positive. Good luck for the 10th xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah but you had blasts put in i havent


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Doesn't make any difference, the embies are the same age when you get to test day. Don't forget i didn't have my blast put back til 5 days after ec where as you had yours put back earlier. Yours went to blasts inside you whereas mine went to blasts in the lab, there is no difference for testing xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

im just letting nature take its course.ive been getting alot of water in my mouth and times of feeling off but its too early for symptoms like that


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria, sounds like its all go for you hun. Really pleased for you. 

It makes sense to go for all the blasts, although you wont need to, I can tell. I have also decided if we are lucky enough to get to blast then I am having 2 put back. 1 baby or 2 babies is fine with me!! 

Wonder why you have to go on the pill for 3 weeks? Maybe to slow down your system before you start anything? 

The d/r is going ok, I sometimes worry that im not doing it right as apart from the odd "hangover" headache I dont really feel too different, but dh and family say I am a snappy moo!!! So must be doing something!

Found out this met DOES make you bloated and gain weight, and it makes you extra hungry, so I need to make sure Im only eating my 3 meals and nothing else!! Just what I need!! Think I will attack sainsburys fruit and veg aisle today!!
Really need to be watching my weight at a time like this!!   

Am off to take my Dad to hospital now, another check up. Hopefully it will be ok. 

Maria, am sending you a pm. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girlies

just to let you know my e/t is wednesday now they rae pushing for blast as all embies when looked t today are top grade 1. two of them are 8 cell which lab said is fantastic. im so excitedi phoned in work sick as i cant concentrate and dh went for walk. lol

so hope we now get a bfp from this. it will break our hearts if we dont. 

good luck to everyone else and thank you for the support you are all just the best thanks girls ill keep you informed on wednesday how thnigs go. when will i be testing and what is the best test to use or is it better to se if my gp will do a beta blood test?

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag D/R 30/03    

Jetabrown EC 30/03 ET 04/04     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start, currently on the pill    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle  Testing 10/04     

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Guess what girlies... I've just called Lena and asked about my recipient and she's pregnant!!    I'm soooo pleased for them, they must be over the moon, i've done such a wonderful thing it feels great!    Also so reassuring that my eggies must be fab!!  
Maria xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies
I just been onto the Lister, they want me to have two lots of HIV etc as by the time we get round to tx my last lot will be over 12 months old. So I gotta see my gp now and get the first lot sorted. 
Also they want me to have a follow up consultation first (well Lean does) really I cant see the point as my last cycle was text book but hey if thats what they want then thats what we'll have to do!
We weren't looking to cycle till July so thats all ok timewise.

Maria - is Lena allowed to tell you that? Good news though and fab news on the eggie front!! you got some good 'ens in there!!!!

Jeannette - Excellent news on the blasts. Looking good    

Kate - how are you? sorry i missed your birthday so hope you had a lovely day, sounds like you did and was very spoilt. Are you having your baseline scan this week?

Miranda - HI hope your ok, i need to look back for that yummy lemon cake recipe.

Hayley - good luck for the 10th   

Hope i havent forgot anyone, theres quite a few of us now at the lister. When I had my tx I was the only one!

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Nic - Great news hun that you can get going again in July    I so hope it goes well and you get the GOOD LUCK you deserve!!    All egg share donors are allowed to know whether their recipients were successful or not but some women just don't want to know, it's up to the individual. I wanted to know whatever the outcome, it's made me feel so good about what i've done and it's an amazing feeling, and has also reassured me that my eggs are fab! So well done me i say!!    xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies. 

Nic great news hun. Roll on July! (wont be long!) Strange they want you to have a follow up appointment though? Things we do eh!!

Maria, great news hun! I must admit I thought you had to wait a year to find out if the recipient had a baby or not? Im sure thats what Liz the counsellor told me! Im not sure I want to find out, will wait and see how I feel when/if I get there! 
But it is great news!

Miranda, hows the patient and his tooth!? Hope you ok hun, did you manage to start the no smoking?

Jeanette, what time do you have to leave for wednesday? 

Hayley hope the cold has gone now. 

How nice is the weather today? Feels like spring has sprung at last, although I am sure it will be snowing tomorrow!! 

We arent going to IOW now,   dh has been called to work somewhere else, so not going. Its probably a blessing as I have my baseline scan somewhere in the week and if its during the easter weekend, Im going to have to fit in wherever I can, and they want to scan me early to make sure I am responding, so Im trying to be ok about it! Gutted really, was looking forward to being away from everything!! Ah well. (just look forward to paris and ireland in august!)

No news on me, af didnt show up today. Maybe tomorrow?!

Hope you all ok!! It is good to have more Listerines, it was only a few for a while!!!

xxxx


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, my computer was funny so I could not log on for nearly a week. Will catch up with all your news slowly.

Great news Jeannette, good luck for your mamouth tour on Wed.

Happy Birthday Hayley, hope your cold is better! Surprised you had a day 2 transfer, I was told EC is day 0 and ET is day 3 or 5 with blasts. You must have had top grade 1 embryos, congratulation!

Kate, hope your Dad is ok.

By the way, I've been matched and on spray!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh? I'm sure they would never have told me about my recipients outcome if it wasn't allowed, surely?!  At our counselling session we were told that they tell you if your recipient gets pregnant, if you want to know that is? And then after that you can be told how many children are born as a result of your donation and their gender and that's it. I'll certainly not feel the need to know about gender etc, it's their child, just feel so happy to have helped, you can bet they've probably already been through alot to _need_ donor eggs. It's their turn for a rainbow  and hopefully it will be ours next time!   

Blackbird -  on being matched and starting down regging  hun xxx

Kate - Hope  shows up tomorrow hun, waiting is horrid i know! xxx

Hayley -  so sorry! I didn't realise xxx

Miranda - How's the quitting going? Hope you're being strong xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blackbird that was quick! When are the results of your 2nd HIV due? Good luck. 

Im sure Lena wouldnt have told you Maria hun if she wasnt allowed to, I've just got it into my head that it was a year for something!?! I'll have to have a think what it is!! 

Maybe the d/r is working better than I thought!!  

Anyone on here know the opening hours over Easter??

Miranda hows it going hun??


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - I've just read a couple of your posts, so hoping i can put your mind at rest    Even if af shows up later this week i don't think it makes any difference re baseline scan, i know you are worried about easter opening hours etc but if you have a scan on Tuesday next week it doesn't matter as this is to only show ovaries have shut off and no cysts etc, it's up to the drugs to start things going again, so they will have a couple of days extra to rest that's all, i think?! Please correct me anyone if i'm wrong?! Please call Lister tom, i'm not 100% and i don't want this to go wrong for you xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah thats what I thought! But then I wondered if maybe I would be too shut down to kick start again!!   Last time round I started d/r on the 13th and started stimms on the 20th, which would work out as scan on Friday but being easter its all a bit iffy!! (my favourite word!!)

Ah well, will call tomorrow and find out. 

Thanks for replying though hun.  
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

No prob hun, all will be fine i just know! Call them tom to check and let me know, NOTHING is gonna go wrong for you this time! Night night xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning! 

Well still no   but getting a few aches so maybe sometime today! 

Thanks for the message Maria, I am hoping nothing goes wrong for me this time too!! Im staying positive this time round, as last time I was convinced all along that it wasnt going to work and I didnt even plan for e/c so maybe I knew subconciously, this time though I am trying to plan ahead and stay PMA!!  

Today I am going to get all my housework done and then Holly and I are off to the shops to stock up on paints and stuff and then we are going to decorate some eggs for easter!! Im more excited than she is!!  

Hope everyone is ok today. 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds like fun Kate. i remember doing all that with my son when he was at junior school, now at 15 he's only interested in eating them!   He's taking his GCSE's in June, time has flown by! Still remember taking him to school on his first day and coming home and   all morning! 
Yes you must stay positive this time, it's your turn for some luck!    Hope af gets going today    xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!   Is here!!!! I have left a message for Lena, so now just waiting to hear when the scan will be!!! 

Wow, scary GCSE time! Mine only feels like a few years back! (10 years ago  ) Good luck to him. (and you!)
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic! Hope they can squeeze you in on Thursday   Then you'll be stimming by weekend!!!!!!!! I'm SO excited for you   xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrr i just wrote a whole post and i lost it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! i did a spell check then rather then post just added a little smile and it all went  
OK right here i go again!!!

I've not been around to post over the weekend, been busy in the garden and putting up flat packs for my dd.
also not been feeling to good as on Friday i used some holiday skin from johnsons but had a very bad reaction!!! i came up in a very nasty rash so bad i nearly ripped all my skin of and i put the bloody stuff everywhere!! ended up taking antihistamines!!

i rung johnsons up to tell them they want the bottle back and are sending me a questionair to fill about my reaction!! i know one thing i will not be using anything like that again....would rather have sun burn!!!!!

anyway enough of my tragic fake tanning episode, should not be so vain should i   well done Janette looks like all is very positive for you only seems like 5 Min's i was telling you all about the lister and egg sharing!!

Kate shame you can't make it to I O W your gonna miss out on all those fab shops 

not heard from Lister yet but only been on the pill for just over a week so guess it'll be a couple more b4 i hear anyhting!!! is it rude do you think to ring up and ask how i'm getting along or will they get the hump with me

anyone got any advice about cat flaps we have just fitted one for our cats but they have no idea how to use it we have been playinf "shove the kitty through the flap" all weekend

anyway girls won't be around for a little while taking my dd to wales to stay with my parents so I'll wish you all a very happy easter and hope Mr easter bunny visits you all and leave you millions of chocolate eggs allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ally, hope you have a good time in Wales. How long will you be there for?

Maria is that your doggy?! So sweet!!! 

Well, check out my ticker girls!! Im in at 10.30 on thurs!!! Fingers crossed. 

D/r is def kicking in, very nearly had a punch up with a lorry driver today, he pulled up and parked on the side of the road while I was driving! He certainly knew what his problem was when I had finished!!   MEN!

Anyway, am off to watch WAGS now!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

*Where is everyone?

Jeanette are you off early early for e/t? good luck.

Miranda, are you ok? Hope dh is back to normal with his tooth and you ok.

Maria, where's my little chatting buddy gone!

Blackbird, hows the sniffing going? Which one are you on?

Hayley, hope the 2ww is going ok.

Nic, hows things with you hun? Any news?

Im just having a cup of tea and waiting for 11.30 so I can do my last sniff of the evening then I am off to bed. SO tired! Quick question, how long was everyone d/r'ing for before they started stimms? As if they start me on thurs it will only be 7 full days of d/r does that sound about right?

xxxx*


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - I started down regging on 14th Feb and had my baseline scan/started stimms 20th Feb so had only down regged for 6 whole days before stimming. You'll be having ec approx 17th April    It's going so quick!! And testing approx 1st May!!! See how excited i'm getting for you  

I'm a bit worried about these new hfea guidelines that may come in for single embryo transfers, our chances would be so small with single frozen transfers. Hope we get to have our two frosties on board before they start clamping down! Off to work this afternoon   Only today and tomorrow and then i'm off til next Wednesday  

Jeanette - Good Luck for today!!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Heffalump said:


> The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
> Hi Im new to this site... Im due to start my treatment soon im just waiting to do on the pill and then have ny 2nd HIV test on the 29th May Please could anybody give me some advise
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey!! Ta Maria!! Now Im REALLY nervous!!! I hadnt even thought of test day!!! Lena said that e/c would be the 20th at the latest, prob to give me extra time to produce some eggies, but god could you imagine if I actually get this far!! Im SO nervous. I just want to get there this time, I need to produce some follies. Wish me luck!

I have seen about this SET, but I dont think it will come into effect for a while yet hun, Im sure your little   snow babies will be all snuggled up before it comes into place. Plus they are also saying that clinics will have a percentage of twin births they can have, and cant go over. Its all very strange at the moment, I dont think they have thought it all through properly. 

Luckystars hi, is it Julie? Welcome to the lister thread!!! Are you waiting for af to start pill? Good luck! Look forward to chatting to you!

Jeanette, hope all is going well, how many did you have transfered hun?? Hope the journey was ok. 

Oh Im so nervous!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow hun! Everything will be fine and you'll be stimming tom night      Don't doubt, just believe!  

Julie - Welcome to FF and the lister thread! I've just finished an egg share cycle so please feel free to ask me any questions  

Where is everyone else? Hope you're all ok?? 

I've heard from Jeanette, she's very happy! I'm sure she'll post her news later today  

  for everyone, Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, you are right. *PMA!!!*

(still nervous!)

Its gone so quiet on here lately where has everyone gone

xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

thanks for letting everyone know Maria it was very kind of you.

everythnig has gone so well today and to see my embryo on the screen was amazzing. then i got home and to top it off my 11 year made me and dh a card in scholl today and got his teacher and friend to sign it wishing us luck how sweet. i cried it was the best thing ever.

i had one embryo put back had Marie wren do my implant she told me 2 will be dangerous cos im so fertile ill end up having prem babies. so i take it by that she is 100% confident this embryo is a pregnancy for her to say that.the embryo i had put back by blast was a top grade 1 hatching blastocyst.
Because i wanted 2 back and she would only do 1 Marie has froze my other really good emryo and i have to phone tomorrow to see if amymore can be froze with it as they are a little behind at the mo or though extremmely good.she also said she would rather do my blast and frezeing for me free of charge which i though was really nice.

if im going to get implantation bleeding when is this likely to happen?im so woried of doing anythnig now incase i mess this up/ thanks for the support and well wishes girls you have really helped me thruogh this im such a worrier. cant believe we have had such good luck 1st try. 

take care love to you all Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Great news Jeanette, fingers crossed for the test date. 

So, can I just ask you are getting the blast and the freeze for free? 

Well done. Keep your feet up and rest for a while now. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi kate

well i asked marie to put back 2 embryos and she said she would rather do my blast and freezing for nothing than put back 2 as with me being so highly fertile ill end up with early birth problems. so when i saw lena she said she dosent knw if she can do that anymore .so i dont know ill be quite angry if they say they cant do it free now as i would of put my foot down else and insisted on 2 and took the risk so im going to give it a few days and see what appens.

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag D/R 30/03 baseline 05/04    

Jetabrown  Testing 13/04      

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start, currently on the pill    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle  Testing 10/04     

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya lister ladies

Just popping by to say

 Kate for your baseline scan tomorrow  that ur ready to stim tomorrow    

Jeanette fab news on the blast and the frozen blast too  for the next week or so 

Nic hope ur ok

Julie welcome hun

maria how r u doing
hope ur ok

Miranda where are youhoooooooo

alexia thinking of u

Ally hope ur having a lovely time in wales

hugs to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww Em there you are!! Welcome back!! 

Have text Alexia!! Fingers crossed she will be back soon!!
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kateag said:


> Awww Em there you are!! Welcome back!!
> 
> xxxx


Welcome back
why where have i been!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

You have been missing for ages!! Its been so quiet!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate

i have been here

the board has been so so quiet tho so no posts for me to reply to = me being quiet!

Will be here tomorrow on and off and friday til about tea time!

Will pop in to se how u got on at the baseline
what time is it
i am out from about 11am -4pm

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I know its be awful!! everyone disappeared!!

Baseline is at 10.30 and then we are off out for the day, give Holly a day out! Will let you know what happens when I get back though. Hopefully I will be coming back with a lot of needles and drugs!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!
Sorry I've been absent - I've had a tough week, as we've only had one car, so I've been doing 100 miles a day, getting up at 5am to get dh to work then me to work, then picking him up and getting home. It's been a bummer! 

I failed in my quit attempt. I think it's because I don't know what's going to happen, re the AMH and tx. I think if the AMH comes back OK then it's all systems go with the healthy living.
Still, I swim three miles a week and walk the dogs for an hour a day, eat loads of veg, so apart from that I'm ok! Don't go out boozing and falling over either, so... 

Well done on your tx Jeanette! How are you feeling now? Fingers crossed the embryo's bedding in nicely.

Maria - how fantastic that your recipient's pregnant! That's wonderful news. Makes you feel it was all worthwhile.

Kate - how's the   downregging? You'll feel magic once the menopur kicks in, I'm sure.

I feel a bit auntie flo-ish today. But it could be the curry dh made last night - ready made sauces always disagree with me!  
But hopefully it's my second af, following hot on the heels of the last, so I can get going again.

Gawd, it's cold out there! I just want to get on with the garden. I'm doing open gardens in June and I want it looking spiffing! I'm making an arbour this weekend, with log things I picked up from Freecycle. I've got my rapid-growing climbers, so it should look faaaabulous!

Right - must get dressed and get ready for work. My hair's like a nest with the chlorine - better sort it out!

Lots o love y'all
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate

thinking of you as you are having your baseline

      

love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Baseline scan went well, Im all set to go, but my recipients lining is too thick, so I have to wait til tuesday to find out if I can start stimming then. They have given me all the druggies, including the cyclogest, but I didnt collect the pregnyl as we were off out for the day and I need to keep that in the fridge! Didnt get any of these drugs last time so fingers crossed its a good sign. 

Bit gutted that we couldnt start today, but it gives me a little longer on the nasal spray, and hopefully it will be good to go on tuesday when she has her scan. 

Miranda good to have you back, we missed ya! Dont blame you with the smoking, after the blood test sounds good to me!! 

Hope everyone is ok, Em & Maria thanks for thinking of me this morning  

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - Sorry you didn't get the go ahead today hun, i know how excited you were to start stimming, blame me i say for working out all your dates!! I jinxed it!!    All WILL be ok Tuesday xxx    

Miranda - Everyone has at least one vice and so they should!    I'm sure your AMH test will come back ok    and then you'll be in a better frame of mind to give up xxx

Em - Thanks for thinking of me! I'm really looking forward to getting going again soon   Hope you and gorgeous Willow are ok?  

Jeanette - Re your text earlier - I wasn't told to avoid baths but i know some people do and i'm not sure why? Something to do with not getting your tummy too hot maybe? Really not sure, i had baths on my 2ww xxx 

Love and hugs to everyone, Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok Maria, will do!!   

Still have my pounding headache so I think the only thing for me is bed! 

Miranda, enjoy your time in the garden this weekend, sounds like fun! Also, enjoy the ciggies for now, you will quit when you want to. 

Night night girlies. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

I am just popping in to do a few personals as i dont think i will have time tomorrow

Kate i am so pleased to hear that u r d/r  that u can go ahead and stim on tuesday look at it at lest u have the bank holiday to chill out a bit and not worry about stimming scans

Miranda good to hear from u honey 

Maria sweetie hope ur doing ok

Willow is fine thanks for asking apart from chewing thru my virgin wires of course 
shes taken dh seat tonight   

Ally hope ur enjoying wales

alexia hope ur keeping well

Jeanette and hayley hope the  is going well

Just to let you know that i wont be around from tomorrow afternoon until monday afternoon
one of my fellow mods will be popping by to check all is ok though so if u need anything just shout   

Have a fantastic easter girls
hope u have lots of lovely eggs

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I'm bu**ered if I can't have baths, as that's all I have!

I think one can worry too much. As long as you don't combine hot baths with litres of vodka I guess it'll be ok!

Kate - how frustrating to be put off stimming! There'll  be a few choccie eggs scoffed this weekend in the Kate Household, I'm thinking.

I'm shattered - again - so I'm going to have a bath and bed. But I shall catch up with you all over the weekend!

Much lurve, 

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Dh has said the easter bunny will be nice to me this year as I have been such a good girl, so roll on sunday is all I say!!!  

Hope you feeling better now Miranda, I gave in and took some paracetemol this morning as my head was pounding so much. 

Maria hows you hun?? I have to ask what type of doggy you have? She is gorgeous!! Im desperate to get a puppy  

Em, hope you have a lovely weekend. 

Nic hope you are ok hun, any news?

Hayley and Jeanette hope the   is going well. 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi  girls

my 2ww is going fantastic . i am feeling on top of the world , have got no sign of bleed just sore boobs again since yesterday. had a fantastic sleep. im convinced this has work so off to buy a small baby item today to mothercare as a good luck charm for testing next week.

hope everyone else is doing well.
Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im having a wobble.   

Im worried that I wont get to e/c again. Annette has said that if I start stimms on tuesday they will call me in for a scan on the monday, which is 6 days of stimming at 225.

How long were you all stimming for and at what dose before your first scan? 

I think I am going to ask to be called in on the Friday to check, because if after 6 days of stimms nothing is happening again it will be too late to up the dose again. Does this sound ok? Last time, I was called in after 4 days of stimms (was meant to be 5) and it was shown that I had loads of little follies, I was called in again another 3 days later and it was then we saw that they werent growing and my dose was upped but it was too late. 

So Im hoping that they will scan me the Friday (the 13th   is this wise!) and then they can see if any changes need to be made?

 this ICSI lark is frazzling my brain!

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate 

i started stimms on the 19/03 with a doze of 225iu daily this continued for 4 days. my first scan on the 23/03 showed 12 follicles on right ovary 10 on left but all needing to grow. on this day i was told to take 225iu menopour and then 125iu the following day and so on until my 2nd scan on the 26/03. this scan showed only 3-4 small follicles on the left ovary and 15-16 huge ones on the left.then for 27/03 and 28/03 i had to take 75iu menopour plus 28th my ovitrelle ready for e/c. hope this helps you . 
if your worried phone and se if they will scan you sooner im sure they would they rae really good there.im going to miss my trips to london as strange as it may sound with the distance but they made me feel special everytimne i went.

good luck Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - Don't worry hun they will definately scan you earlier if you ask. I started stimming on the Tuesday and they were going to leave me til the following Monday for next scan but i was worried about this so they agreed to scan me on the Friday which was just 3 days later. I was started on alternate doses of 225 one day and 150 the next but that was only for 3 days, then i was on 150 for 3 days and then 75 for 2 days, then coasted til ec because of high oestrogen levels. YOU WILL get to EC this time!!    They will monitor you more closely i'm sure. 

I'm on a downer today too! We can    together. I would have been 7 weeks pg tomorrow and we would have been having our first scan around now    Why did we have to be one of the unlucky ones? It's just not fair! I'm trying to be as positive as possible but some days it really gets to me and everything just makes me want to    Sorry to go on! I'm so lucky to have my son and lovely dp, nice house etc, and most importantly we are all healthy! So why do i feel like this? I have to get back to my positive self and look forward to getting our frostie blasts back now, can't wait! xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

been bad bought tests and did 2 this afternoon.test day tuesday so yes i know ay too early.got some v v faint lines.i know not to count them though.im so naughty


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeanette thanks for replying. 

Maria thanks again hun. Its horrible to be feeling so   I will send you a big  . We will have to meet up one day and have a good chin wag   !

I think I will say to them that I dont want to be left til Monday, why would they leave me that long when everyone else seems to have been called in around day 3-5! Also, Im wondering why I was on 150 the whole time and everyone else was started on 225! Did you have to mix them with 1 and a half waters or just one? Apparently this time, we need to mix the 3 menopur's with 1.5 water. They also want to keep my sniffs at the same. 

Its horrible second guessing them, I know they know what they are doing but I feel like Im not being taken seriously, and I cannot do all this again and still get no eggs.  

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi kate

i was on 3 powder and 1 water plus 6 sniffs of nasal spray each day(being 2sniffs 3x a day). 

cant understand why you been told 1 1/2 for water that will dilute it.

good luck anyway hun

Jeanette


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

guess what................................................. IVE BEEN MATCHED    

got the call whilst walking around Cardiff, my sniffy thing has been sent out should get that in the morning  my match has already started to sniff, it's not even been 2 weeks how fast was that!!!! can not believe how fast it's all going now only last month i was thinking we'd never get this far and now it's flying by.

hope your all OK, I'm back from wales now so will be around to post lots, I'm sure I'm gonna needs lot's of advice from here in allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ally thats brilliant news! Its all go now!! When do you start sniffing?? 

Wales must be your lucky place!!! 

Jeanette, I'm going to check about the 1.5 water as I didnt do that last time, but maybe its different for each person. 

Maria and Miranda where are you!
xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya Kate yep wales must be our lucky place    just waiting on my sniffer thing to arrive hopefully with the postman today Annette said she would be sending it out last Thursday so as there was no post yesterday being good Friday it should arrive today!!! I've not taken my pill yet as if it should arrive today i have to start today 2 sniff 3 times a day!!!! (i think) lol was so excited about the call and there was so much information to take in i just hope i remmembered the right bit's!!!!! allyson xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

i love my postman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my spray is with me i'm so so SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited just got to read it all now and make sure i do it right   allyson xx


ok i've started my tx   first sniffs taken so thats it i'm doing it i feel like i could boo!!!! lol but i'm not gonna      allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! Well done you!!! That was so quick!!!! You will probably have af in around 2-3 days, then you need to call them and book in for your baseline scan, then you will start stimms!!! Its all go go go!!! I reckon you wil be up there on Friday getting baseline done!!! (I hope to be there friday to get my first progress scan as well!) 

Right in case you panic about anything (you dont seem like a panicker!) the sniff - it doesnt matter if you taste it or  not, as long as you are sniffing hard and it doesnt all run out its going where its meant to go!!

Also, I think I sorted out my water problem, various women have been told various things, and 1.5 water is to make the injection easier to disolve, you cant add too much water apparently. (the recomendation is one water per vial!)

So, as dh doesnt have to be exact in the water calculation (he mixes I inject) I will tell him to go a bit easier on the second water!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kate,first sniff and i did taste!!!! did not sniff to hard thou!!!but nothing came running out either but I'll sniff more harder on the next go   maybe if i do go up on Friday we'll see each other   glad you sorted your water problem out all sounds a little bit technical to me   think like you I'll get DP to do the mixing then at least he's doing something don't think he Fancy's stabbing me with a needle!!!!!! any way of to enjoy this fab sunshine feels like just the perfect day   post soon allyson


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

only a quick one from me just to check everyone is ok. im feeling good. 

constantly weeing and started feeling really tired in the last 1/2 hour i cant stop yawning. waiting for my duaghter to picked up she is going camping over night then im gonna crash on sofa and have a sleep. well all i can say is that is 2 postive signs of pregnancy i have so come on blast bubba let us be your mummy and daddy .your already loved.

Jeanette


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

has anyone been told by lister when it is safe to have sex after E/T.  im now 8 dpi feel absoultly great and really want to   with dh but scared incase it affects my chance of bfp next week.

what was anyone else told ?

im ffeling good again today .hope everyone else is ok have a good easter girls 
love Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, 

Jeanette Im not 100% but I think its best to avoid sex during the 2ww. You might want to try the peer support though as they may advise you different. 
Its a definate no for those of us who has suffered m/c.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, quick question for you all, 

The cyclogest pessaries, I have been reading other posts and noticed that some women have only enough to last til test day, but I have been given 30 days worth, which at one a day is a months isnt it? When are you meant to start these?? 

I didnt get these last time so I have no idea!!! 

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well its over ladies im bleeding now,abit of everything.what hurts the most is that i feel ive let everyone down,mostly my dh.he isnt showing much emotion to thing but i know ive hurt him.i didnt even get to test day.and that stupid jab is still in my system as i am still getting evap lines.what a kick to the teeth.i dont know what we are going todo now.we have no money todo it again soon and i dont know if il be able to share again if things are like this.i thought our dreams were going to become true ontuesday but all ive done is killed the embies off.i cant keep hold of anything.i cant do anything right.im loosing them.they may have not implanted but they were inside of me.all im doing now is flushing parts of them down the loo  i look at whats on the paper and wonder if ive got their blodd in my hands......


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls

Hayley so sorry to hear you news are you sure youve definetly lost the baby though as i bleed quite heavy in the ealry stage of prgnancy with my daughter and panicked thinking it was all over. it was also quite heavy but i managed to keep my BFP.

Kate you start cyclogest the day after e/c .i was given 15. i take my last one the day after test day. so unless they are going to keep you on them for longer as a precaution i dont know ask them and find out why hun.

im feeling good today but constantly tired laid on sofa this afternoon to have a rest and fell asleep so im getting so many good vibes but hey still got 5 days to go yet. im thinkning and feeling postitive though.

Jeanette


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hayley - whatever you do do not blame yourself. That's so wrong, to blame yourself - you couldn't have done any more.
And you never know - this may not be it for this cycle. It may be implantation bleeding.
Also, you get three goes at egg share if you produce enough eggs, and they were good eggs, weren't they?
So no worries there.
Please, do something this afternoon that makes you feel better - lie in the sunshine, have a sleep, eat loads of Easter chocolate - whatever - and try not to worry. Get a mate to come over, but do something instead of sitting waiting.
Anyone will tell you it's not your fault. If it is bad news, it's just bad luck and nothing more sinister than that.
Oh, I wish I could give you a big   ! But there's a virtual one for you. It'll be ok. We all seem to be having false starts, us Lister ladies, but the show goes on!
Besides, Jeanette's going to show us all how it's done, then we'll all be BFP-ing all over the place.
Crossing everything for you that that isn't the end for this cycle for you.
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayley, are you sure this is a normal af bleed for you and not spotting/implantation? I know you are a few days off testing yet so try to hold out a little while longer. Have you called the nurses and explained? They may be able to help you out? 

Good luck, dont give up yet. Also in regards to your other post, we took 6 months out after our first tx, and we stayed in contact with Lister, just had to do a few blood tests again and we were good to go. As you had good eggs you should be fine, but IF you need to do it again then you will be offered a follow up appointment with your cons and s/he will be able to explain everything to you. 

Good luck. 

Miranda, good to have you back. 
Maria hope you are having a peaceful day hun, you deserve it. 
Ally hows the sniffing going?

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Kate!
How's the dr? Having to resist the urge to pull off people's heads and spit down their necks?
We've spent Easter building an arbour in the garden - bliss! Got a sandpit from Freecycle and tore it up to make it, then chucked some willow trellis we had lying around at it - looks very Oriental!
Going to be great for barbecues. Maybe I'll have a Lister girlies barbie in the summer - watch this space!
I managed to have a whole convo on the chat last night, so hopefully I should be good to go for the quiz.
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh god that describes the feelings I have to a T!!! Anyone would think you had been there before hun   I have heard of this freecycle, sounds like you got a goodie there, and the garden sounds lovely, I am extreemly jealous! My lovely open plan appartment is gorgeous but I would kill for a garden at the moment! Dh was working this weekend (thank god he is off tomorrow) so he stole MY car and boo and I were stranded! Ok for a few hours, but I am going stir crazy now!!

Listerine BBQ sounds like a plan to me! Any excuse to get to the devon coast is fine by me!! Hopefully we will all be bringing a bottle of soft drink as well!! 

And yay to the chat! What did you do? Firefox? Cant believe dh didnt think of that before! He uses it all the time, whereas I use safari, but Ill use it for chat now!! 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello girlies..

Happy Easter! Hope you've all had loads of lovely scrummy choccy eggies! What fab weather, we went to Exmouth and Bicton Park today, it was great! Makes you feel so much better all this  

Hayley - I'm so sorry you are having a hard time    PLEASE do not blame yourself, it's not your fault! IVF is a lottery and there are very few winners unfortunately, no-one is guaranteed a BFP and even if they do get pregnant the live birth rate is still only 37% at Lister. Lots of people have many cycles before getting lucky. I had light bleeding for five days before test day and got a BFP so it's definately not over yet. Take care. 

Kate - Have had a lovely peaceful day today!    

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh Maria sounds like bliss!!   I have been stuck in doors all day today as dh stole my car, so I wouldnt have known what the weather was like out there! I was quite chilly at one point!!!!  

Dh is still not in, I have a feeling he will be zonking out once his dinner has been eaten, but I cant prod him after working so hard this weekend! He is home tomorrow and we are off to my parents to sit in the garden and have dinner with them, been a long time since we have done that. 

Roll on Tuesday! Hope I get the call to say start stimms!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Freecycle's brilliant! Almost my whole house is Freecycle! I give a fair bit away, too, but the furniture you can get is amazing. Imagine people not wanting it anymore!
Makes me sound like a right gadgie, I know, but the house does look lovely with it all, I promise!

We've only got one car at the moment, too, and we're stuck in a village - it's such a nightmare getting to work.

Hayley - are you there, bird? What's happening? Hope you're ok.

Hi Maria!
When are you due for FET? Crossing everything for you, including my eyes. 
Bah.
Now I can't see the keyboard...

Jeanette - those pregnancy signs coming thick and fast? Whoo! 

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

im here but dont know if can go to work,i might start myself off again


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

not much to report from me today im feeling really good still 
. slept amazingly well last night in fact had 12 hours sleep lol. 

had a call from lizzie today to see how i was which i thought was so nice.she for once had somethnig really nice to say and said about how high my chance is as she heard my blast was top quality and she cant wait to get my call on friday.god im getting postitive vibes from everyone this is looking so good. 
got a couple of questions for you lister ladies based on conversation with her she has told me i will need to go for early pg scan in 2 weeks which is when ill be 6 weeks pg if i get my bfp on friday and it will cost £145 pound plus my travel for both me and dh makes it £200 i cant afford that as in my pay packet at end of month im already going to be a whole weeks wages missing as i didnt qualify for pay wheni had to make all my other visits to lister so based on this can i get my doctor to arrange for my local materninty unit 10 min walk away from my house to do the scan for me not olny will it be free i will only need an hour off work so wont loose pay.

the question is this will also answer your kate about cyclogest you need to take it for at least the first 9 weeks of pregnancy thats why you were given 2 boxes any you need after you run out you have to pay for. i told lizzie i will run out on friday the same day i test so she told me to seee my gp and ask if he will help out if they they will send me some .but again that will cost she didnt give a price though do you know how much this will be? 

sorrry to ask all this girls but the cost is now going to worry me i dont have the cash.

hope your all well
keep positive hayley it may not be over just yet

love to you all Jeanette


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

no it is over im bleeding and quite heavy.how long does this af last forim feeling down.i keeps having bouts of crying from nowhere.wondering if i can share again.also wonder if the other woman got a bfp and shel be holding my baby and i wont be.i think dh is thinking of maybe saving up for tx again but not to share this time....but wel see


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi ladies

sorry havent had internet access, been going crazy without it!!

will catch up with you all later just wanted to say to Jeannette - your gp should give you a nhs script for the cyclogest, mine did and worth a try to see if they will refer you to your local epu if not have you a local private scan place near you (that doe 4d etc) as I have a private scan there for £60 and then you just fax a copy of what they give you to the listerbe back later

Nic x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi nic

thanks for the advice ill contact my gp surgery first thing tomorrow morning. as for the scan side no to be honest i have no idea where my nearest private scan clinic is actually how can i find out?

i will ask my gp if he will refer me to the hospital just down the road in the mean time i will even phone the department that does the maternity scans at the hospital myself tomorrow and see what they say i cant see it being a problem. i think the pricelister charge is way over the top.

glad your back online speak later hope your ok. ive been feling quite sick today so laid on sofa for a rest. 

Jeanette


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you all enjoy the lovely Easter sunshine we have in Sussex.
I am doing fine on my spray Syneral, two sniffs morning and eve, even went on a spin with the big beast today.

Jean - Congratulation on feeling pregnant already, I keep my fingers crossed for you on Fri (and no testing early, it brings bad luck I'm told.)

Hayley - So sorry to hear your news, but don't be bitter and wish your sharer the best of luck. bad thoughts make for bad karma. If she gets a BFP it will be her baby, not yours. I would be so happy if my sharer gets pregnant even if it does not work for me yet. To know I have changed Sb's life for the better and helped to create a miracle would help me to feel positive about myself. As only two of your many eggs fertilised even with ICSI its more likely to be the quality of the sperm.

My DP has been advised to take a daily supplement of Zinc and Selen for 3 months before the attempt to improve sperm mortality that is the time for sperm to get from production to maturity in the testicles. We looked at the option to save up for tx, but with ICSI this will cost £4190 plus £800-£1600 for drugs, a pipe dream to save up.

Just hope I produce more than 8 eggs then I can share again if it does not work 1st time.

Best wishes to all, Blackbird


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls ignore me its firday not wed im so screwed up at mo lol 

jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeanette - I've also replied on the egg share thread. You can't test until this Friday (14 days after egg collection) If you test earlier you risk getting a false negative!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeanette, I know you are really excited and positive   which is great but you really need to calm down a bit! Test date is 14 days which will be Friday the 13th!! Good luck for friday. I found out about the cyclogest as well, did they forgot to give you your second packet? I have enough for a month so should I be lucky enough to need more I am pretty sure it would be a normal px from the doc which is normal price. In regards to a private scan, you can ask your GP and they will tell you, or you can do a search on google, somewhere like babybond, we had a scan done here when I was pg with boo. x

Hayley, Im sorry the bleeding has got worse, it will probably last the same time as a period does, if a few days longer. Its up to you if you want to share again, I would imagine as long as the eggs were good quality you will be able to, but the lady who recieved your eggs wont be holding "your" baby hun, it will be her baby. If its going to affect you then maybe you shouldnt find out for a while. 

Maria, hope you have a had a nice day hun, did you have sun? We have been out in my parents garden and it was bliss!! sat facing the sun and chilling!!  

Blackbird, glad the sniffing is going well, good luck to dh with the suplements, mine has been on a variety of vitamins for good few months now and his sample has improved quite a bit. Not enough to go without ICSI yet, but that was never the plan. 
When do you go for your baseline scan?? 

Nic, hope you are ok hun. 

I have spoken to Alexia today and she is back in hospital with sickness and dehydration, poor thing! So Im sending her get well wishes! 

Tomorrow is tuesday (in case you didnt know  ) so fingers crossed my recipient has her scan and we are good to go!! Pleeeeeaaase!!!

Big hugs to everyone. 
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i is not writing on here no more.and yes that baby will be part of me if the baby exists.i am not a bad personlike some of you make me out to be.if the other lady gets a bfp good for her.if a child resulting of my eggs is not a aprt of me then my eggs must have been magical swapped with someone elase .ys it wont be my baby and hers but byo it will be apart of me


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - Glad you've had a lovely day    Don't the sun make you feel soooo much better!! Loads of luck for that call tomorrow hun        I'm not going to mention any dates this time!  
Oh and the Cyclogest - I've been told to use two daily for my next tx morning & night, so maybe they want you to too? Just a thought xxx 

Hayley - Understandably you are feeling very down, lots of thoughts are racing through your head at the moment and it's totally normal. Take some time out hun, no-one thinks you are a bad person  

Miranda - I have to take the pill for 21 days at my next    then start sniffing again (i hate this bit!)   and start taking HRT to build up my lining, then having 2 blasts transfered about 10 days later     Transfer will be end May/beginning June if all goes well. When do you start again hun?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria, I didnt think about the cyclogest that way, wonder if I am meant to use 2 a day?! I'll ask next time I am up. On my box it says 1 a day, so I just assumed they wanted me to use them for longer, but they wouldnt give them to me until I had a result would they!? Duh. Really not on this planet!! Dh has asked if I have a return ticket from space, as he would like his wife back! Cheeky s*d!!
When is next  due? Not long to go eh!!! I wondered how it worked, is it the same for recipients do you think?

Hayley nobody thinks you are a bad person, and yes any baby from your eggs would be a part of you genetically. Sorry if you have taken it the wrong way, I didnt mean it like that and Im sure nobody else did.

Miranda, hows the garden today? I had a look at the freecycle website but it says you need a yahoo acc and I cant be doing with that!!!

Was planning on going to bed, then realised I need to get up in an hour to sniff so not much point! So Im back on here, dh is watching prison break!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
No, Kate, you don't have to have a Yahoo email address, just a password - I don't have a Yahoo addy!
The garden's great - I'll change my pic to the arbour we built - fab!

Aw Maria, I thought it would be quicker this time! Damn, eh?
I've been feeling v PMT-ish, so hopefully I can get on with it soon.

Hayley - I've PM-d you, but just to say that we all have black thoughts going through this and of course it's going to be hard thinking what if the other woman is pregnant. Try not to torture yourself, and pick up that phone only if you know it won't make you feel terrible to hear that news. The good news is that if she is pg there's nothing wrong with your eggs and you can go again without worrying about that side of things.
I feel for you so much.
It's a bereavement, what you're going through, and it doesn't sound as if you're getting a lot of understanding. Can you go to your GP and maybe get some help? They can get you counselling and all sorts - and drugs of course! Get me them druuuugs, is what I say.

Nic - nice to have you back! So frustrating with no internet!

Only a few days till test day J! Honestly, if I had anything more to cross I'd be bandy...


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello I hope somebody can help me .. I am new here and I'm not sure how this site works.... I'm starting Egg Sharing at the Lister hosp very soon and I cant wait.. I'm waiting for my 2nd HIV test at the moment I cant have it until the 29th May as I have been told they have to be 3 months apart.. I hate the waiting game I think about this all of the time. Can anybody give me some advise .. Thanks Julie xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda the garden looks lovely, the arbour is gorgeous, very clever you two!

Maria, hope you ok hun, have sent you a text. x

Hayley, I hope you will be posting on here again. Have you spoken to Lister? Just wondering if they offered you a follow up appointment or any advice? 

Jeanette, hows things today? Are you back to work? Not long to go now!

Nic hope you ok hun. 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

morning girls 

just a quick one ill be on later proper.

3 days left till test woohoo . i may do one on thursday was told by Marie wren that i can and it will be fine.

Julie hi and welcome to the site. i am currently on day 11 off my first 2ww i have just egg shared for the first time. im a complete novice at this still but if i can help i will. the girls on here are great. good luck .the time will soon fly. 

Miranda the garden looks great im jealous i have a very tiny back yard so can do nothnig like that but were moving soon into a much bigger house we need 4 beds and garden now and thats without a baby. 

jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Julie, welcome to the mad house!! 

Not long to wait for your second HIV test! They may well start you before that is due, which is what they did with most of us on here, the af before your test you will probably start the pill, while they match you with a recipient and then you will start the sniffing, which shuts the system down, and get called in for your baseline scan around the time your HIV test is due, so you can start stimms. 

Are you having ICSI or just straight IVF?? 

Looking forward to chatting to you! Good luck!!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeanette I meant to ask you, did anything happen about the blast and freezing fee? You said Lena wasnt sure if she could do it? 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate 

well i ve not heard anythnig since and it was done last week nor have i recieved a bill so im assuming as Marie wren told me should rather only implant one embryo and do the blast and freeze free as i wanted 2 thats what theyve done.

im rung my local maternity unit this mrnig to see if they will do my first early scan at 6 weeks if i get a bfp save the travel to london again they said but at cost not sure how much though they are going to find out but it cant be as dear as lister surely.my gp did me a script for more cyclogest today also.

when you take cyclogest how long does it take to kick in the system and cause pg symptoms if it going to any idea.ive been on it 11days today and only had symptoms for 2 days trying to work out if it bfp or the cyclo

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad you got your cyclogest sorted, was it normal px price? I have to find out if I am meant to be taking 1 a day or 2 a day when I speak to someone next, I may leave it til I am up there. 

I am still waiting for the phone to ring.....


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya..

Just a quick one from me to see if you've heard anything yet Kate? I expect they will call you after 4, that's when i used to get the majority of my calls GOOD LUCK !!

Back to work now!!    Check on you all later   

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw ta hun, no calls no. I was thinking after 4 as well but I WANT TO KNOW NOW!!  

Thanks for thinking of me. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate 

doc done me script for cyclogest i have to pick it up i dont pay for my meds im exempt from it .so should bo for this also 


good luck with that call im gonna lay down and have a kip feel really tired around this time the last 2 days and again today so its all good for a bfp yipee
Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm Stimming!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray! Well done you!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Kate - YIPPEE      

Jeanette - looking good for a bfp - got my fingers crossed for you and think your being very good not testing early! Im sure you'll be able to find a place to have a scan nearer and cheaper than the lister. Do you have a bmi or bupa hospital close to you they will do a private scan probably cheaper but certainly closer

Hi Julie, welcome to our little thread. Any questions just ask!

Miranda - lovely garden, was the pergola in kit form? we need one for our decking but wont be able to buy it in kit form as its a funny shape.

Hope everyone else is ok 
Nic


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello everyone   just a quick update I've been sniffing now 4 days got my AF this morning rung Lizzy up and I'm booked on on Thursday for my scan phew i can not believe how fast this is all going now  zoomin by!!!!! can i ask.... this every 8 hour thing is it really important down to the min do you think?? I'm fine with the first 2 lot's of sniffs, morning when i get up and then 8 hours from  then....it's the last one I'm getting mucked up!!! Annette said take the last one at bedtime.... but I'm getting really tired early so it has been more like 6 hours rather then the 8!!! do you think this is OK?? also had a really Nasty head ache too i guess thats a side effect 

been reading Janette's posts about a scan at 6 weeks if you get a bfp!!!!! I've had 2 ectopic so I'm assuming I'd get a scan done on the NHS as I'm at high risk of ectopic pregnancies I've always been sent to EPAC once i get a bfp so even thou I'm egg sharing do you think I'm right in thinking I'd get seen by my local hospital.... this brings me on to another niggle I'm getting worried about having another ectopic to be honest with you i never really thought it was possible to have another ectopic with IVF i just assumed the em bi would be put in the correct place. but I've seen a few worrying post that some ladies have gone on to have ectopic so I'm getting a little scared now!!!! i think I'll have a chat with one of the nurses on Thursday i just could not imagine any thing more traumatic then going throe all this getting a bfp only to find out it's a 3ed ectopic!!!!!! sorry to be going on a bit   allyson xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi to everyone,
It has been a long time since I last posted. But as I am still waiting around for my consultation at Lister and do not feel I have anything to contribute yet apart from good luck and best wishes or fingers crossed.

It all seems like it is go go go for you Kateag. Your tx is on full throttle now.

and look at how far you have come, Jeanette . Did you feel any pain on ET? as I can see everyone seems to have GA for EC but not too sure about ET.

Hi Allyson, That is an interesting question about ectopic as I also have had one previously, if you find out let us know. I have one blocked tube but was never told to have it removed.

I would also like to say hello to Miranda, Maria,Nic, Blackbird and Julie Hope you are all well and where abouts are you all in your  tx?

I jope I have not missed anyone out, take care
Mitch  ( honneybee)


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi 

Honeybee i didnt even know that my ET had been done we were just laid there talking away and the next thing she said right you may go now heres some reading.

Allybee i have been in touch with my local anti natal clinic today they said they will do my scan for me no prob but i will have to pay as ive had ivf else where. i have to pohnoe on friday if i get a bfp they will book me in for a scan at 6 weeks and then also tell me how much it will be.

girls got a query how does you period dates work out im not worried about it but just wondering rouglhy when i would be due one im regular every 28 days and had last one on march 13th due to the d/r drugs my one before that was 38 days cos of the pill has anyone any idea when i would be due if this ivf fails

Kate so pleased for you its all go now good luck i wish you all the best

Jeanette


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello thanks for getting back to me... I wanted to ask question if I can... My next Af is due this Friday .. FRIDAY THE 13th GREAT... and hen my next AF should be around the 12 May ish.. When do you think I will start the pill and do you think they will start me on the injections before my 2nd HIV test on the 29th May.. I don't want to keep ringing the hosp.. thanks Julie xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for that Janette... bit of a bugger you have to pay!!!! i think I'm gonna be OK thou as if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP i know i have to go to get a scan ASAP as i know I'm at risk for a ectopic!!! so hopefully my GP will refer me to EPAC!!

i also need to know everything will be OK as timing ain't good and we are going on holiday the 13th June to Majorca which will make me 6 weeks pregnant if it all works OK so i defo need to know all is in the right place as it will be really bad if it is ectopic and it burst whilst in a diffrent country!!!!! 

think i defo need to have a chat with one of the nurses...not gonna worry to much yet thou need to get to the BFP yet   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Loads of posts!!

Luckystars, I would imagine you will start the pill next cycle, and on day 2. Then it will probably be go from there, find you a match and so on!! Good luck. 

Jeanette, Af would be hard to predict if you get a bfn, as it should be normal time but could be delayed, or could be as soon as you stop the cyclogest. Probably just best to wait it out hun. 

Mitch, always post on here hun, once a Listerine always a listerine!!

Ally, I would imagine as soon as you tell your gp about your bfp they will ref you as you are high risk, but I think the earliest scan is 6 weeks, I may be wrong? Good luck though. 

Maria, hope you ok hun!

I am having the worst d/r day in ages, totally not on this planet so I appologise if my posts seem a little squiffy!! Honestly, feel like I am drunk!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aaaaargh! So many posts! So hard to keep up...

Nic - the pergola was made out of a sandpit! I got this big sandpit made of log rolls from Freecycle, took it apart and made the frame, then put some old trellis I had on it, painted it with timber stuff left over from last year and voila! So pleased with it.
I've been planting and planting ready for open gardens in June, but due to this gorgeous weather all my June stuff is coming out now! Garden'll be bare by June...
I thought B&Q was pretty expensive for decking stuff when we had it. I went to some timber merchants and bargained them down! Just call me Gyppo Jane... 

Welcome to Julie! You'll find a load of us on here most of the time - and we're all very normal.  No, honestly! 
I had to take the pill for about a month and a half, and the second HIV was in the middle of that somewhere. I started sniffing when my recipient was ready, then two days later had an af. A few days after that they checked if my womb lining was thin enough then started me on the injections. It seems really confusing, so my best advice is to get the nurse to tell you exactly what they hope will happen and write it all down.

Kate - will you LAY OFF that vodka? I dunno girls, what do we do with a drunken poster?  Have you tried black coffee? 
I went completely doolally during my drug regime - my headlines were _off _ their heads!
But hell, I was haaappy...

Hayley - come back! Please? 

Ally - what a worry for you! I guess you could investigate what healthcare was in the resort you'll be in first. If you're travelling with a holiday company they should be able to give you all the details and tell you if the local hospital is up to scratch or not.

Jeanette - hello! - the ivf drugs completely bugger up your cycle, so who knows when your due af date would be. You can't second guess that one! So, if you feel pg and you're not bleeding, who cares when af would normally show! Besides, I've been doing anti-auntie dances, so she's not going to show, so there.

Maria - how the devil are you?

There's always someone - come out, wherever you are - who I've missed. Who is it this time?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Miranda dont make me laugh too hard!!! 

Mmmmmm, vodka!!! Yes please!!! In fact I could murder a *** and a vodka and diet coke right now!! Honestly, I havent had a drink for months, xmas I think was the last one, and I wake up with a pounding hangover every s*dding day!!! 

I tried to read how you did your pergola, and it went straight over my head! I hope the stimms kick the d/r **** soon!! Urgh! 

I will have to re look at freecyle when I am feeling more human!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh, I had that with the downregging! I felt like I had a raging hangover/thirst all the time - it was horrible!

I'm off to bed now - got to get my stepdaughter to work for seven, then drag myself to my own work  

But I'll check in with you gals tomorrow.

night night!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag D/R 30/03 baseline 05/04Stims 10/04 scan 16/04    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 D/R 06/04 baseline 12/04    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle   

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

feel much beeter today tummy feeling gone. nipples like bullets(so unusal for me) , waking up at 5.30 the last 2 mornings neding a wee(so not like me) and slight sicknessand funny taste in mouth just coming on  again. 

ill just post by     now shall i bugger the test tomorrow. ill save myself the money on a test. lol


dh sent me a really nice text yesterday saying he is so proud of me for what i have gone thorugh to get this far and he is so excited about test day he has butterflies in his stomach . if only he knew the way my body feels.bless him i thoght that was so sweet.

im going to keep busy today .love to you all
Jeanette


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats really good news !!! Is this your first time with  ICSI I have just spoken to Lizzy she said they wont start me on the pill until the May AF!!! another month to wait to start he pill and another month for the treatment!!! I'm going mad with the waiting!!!!  Someone told me that they can start the treatment before the 2nd HIV test is this true? Julie xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi julie

this is my first ivf cycle i test tomorrow although shoud be fri but marie wren said i can do it tomorrow cos of being fri 13th lol.

i never had icsi both my egg quality and dh sperm was so fantastically good we just had IVF. i purely needed ivf to bypass my tubes as they were clipped 9 years ago. doth myself and DH have children convieved naturally from past relationship. other than the clips on my tubes we have no fertility problems between us. 

sorry you have to wait b4 you can start may will seem ages but i thought feb seemed ages when i went for my consultation in nov. but got it went so fast and when the cycle started blimmy no sooner it started its over. having had children i know my body and am 99% positive ill get my bfp  tomorrow. im going out for the day today as wether so good so ill catch you later have a nice day. 

Jeanette


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so pleased for you hun    You have a good day out if off to the hairdressers as I was playing about with colour my hair and its gone wrong !!! I'm working nights tonight so I will check in tomorrow when I get up to see Ur BFP!!!! Does anybody know if the Lister start anybody on the treatment before the second HIV test ? Julie xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, they do Julie! I started the pill in Jan, then got the second HIV in Feb, just as I was going on to sniffing. As long as your first was negative they have no reason to expect you'd contract it in three months I guess, so they get you going anyway.

Hope that helps.

Jeanette - what on earth were the nasty PMs about? Why you? Did you know this person? That's horrible. I hope something gets done about that.


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi ya luckystar i did not start the pill till after my 2nd HIV test but i had a problem with the cmv test so i had to hang around for 5 months but once i started on the pill thats was the 26th of march i was matched about 8 days after that and then on nasal spray been on that since the 7th of April and of for my baseline scan tomorrow so really it can go super fast!!!!!! i had a message from a lady saying to me and now i do agree the hardest part of all this is actually the wait to start!!!! , it,s a really exciting feeling. I'm sure you'll understand when you get your start  

thats really bad that someone has been sending you nasty messages Janette!!!! why would anyone on here want to do anything like that i thought we were all here to support each other!!!! glad you reported them!!!! 

Anyway as i said to luckystar off to lister for my scan tomorrow 11.30 so excited feel like a "real " patient this time as the past few it's only been for blimming repeat blood tests and I'm only ever there for about 5 Min's!!!!! a long way to go (2 hours) on train for a 5 min blood test!!!! thanks for you advice on my holiday dilemma mirnda one thing i found out form my fried who's a midwife that I'll be fine to travel!!! I'm just gonna have to get scanned as soon as i can (if i get bfp) I'm sure they can tell with in 4 weeks if it's a healthy pregnancy. any ways not stressing about it yet thou!!! be back on laters allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies!!

Jeanette I think I know what was going on last night, but why did you get pm's did you pm her?? Im glad you are feeling so positive about tomorrow, would be good if everyone was as sure as you seem to be. Correct me if I am wrong though, when you say your eggs and sperm were so good, wasnt there a query to start with that you would need icsi as your dh's were borderline?? Im sure I remember you saying that could be the drugs though!   I think we all only need ivf/icis for one reason hun! My dh and I had our daughter together very easily and another baby we sadly lost, so there is no reason at all for us but there you go!

Ally, good luck for your scan tomorrow hun! Who are you having Ali or Liz? They are both lovely!! You will come home with a big blue bag and loads of druggies!!! heehehe! We almost at the same stage as each other now, how did you manage to get there so fast!!

Miranda, hows you today hun? Any news on af?? Me, you, Ally and Maria could all go at the same time!!

Julie, I also started before my 2nd HIV, in fact I had the baseline scan and started stimms on the day I had it done. So dont worry, it will all be go go go soon!!

Off for my bath now!!!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kate i have no idea how i got here so fast as you know i was pulling my hair out about a month ago about my cmv blood tests and now look at me     i feel fantastic so excited and so positive sniffs don't really seem to have side effects on me a couple of head aches but thats it, guess I'm just being very lucky at the mo  it's nice to see a few of us girls at the same stage gonna make it more exciting for us all  
scan tomorrow is Ali she did my 1st ever scan the one you get with your 1st ever appointment all i remember was her talking about her cats to me   very strange as she was having a good root around me lol. hope i do come away with lot's of drugs tomorrow DP is looking forward to that bit as of yet there ain't really been alot for him to do so at least when i get to injecting he can join in with the 2fun2 too   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My dh loves mixing the injections! The flick bit is his fave, he thinks he is a real George Clooney! I have told him that should we get to 
e/c this time he is doing the trigger shot!! So there is no getting out of that one! 

Day 2 of stimms for me, looking forward to doing it today, want to get these little s*ds growing!!! 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Where is everyone?


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Kate
I 'm here.  I keep hearing all about injection mixing, I am a dizzy bob, but what is that all about?
please enlighten me.
cheers
mitch


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate

yeah it was queried we need icsi cos his sperm was poor but he had been really ill not long before that samle test and was on heavy drugs. since then he has been very well  and taking wellmans which brought his sprerm back to normal again.

no i never pm her i was talking to sally on msn and just recieved a pm read it and found what i did. 

hope eveyone is ok im really mixed tonight over test result in morn and what it could be it will be a miracle if i sleep tonight i bought 2 clear blue digital.

if you dont hear from me in morn you knows if a gobsmacking bfn .

Jeanette


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Jeanette

Just a quickie to say good luck for the morning and have my fingers crossed that all is fantastic news!
mitch
x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning girls

Well i picked up my test felt sick, sat shaking and feeling even more sick waiting for result, scared to look at it 
but well all worth it i got a       

JEanette


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats fantastic Jeanette Congratulations !!!!!

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats really good news Hun I'm so pleased for you!!!!!  Does anybody know how long the results take for the 2nd HIV test?  I cant even start the pill until the middle of May.... this is really stressing me out !!!!!!!


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi lucky star

i had my hiv tests done by my gp and they came back with in 5 days i think it was. it seems so long ago now. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lucky, the HIV test - Im not sure how long it all takes to come back, but you will have started by then hun!

If you are starting the pill on May Af, (when is the HIV test due?) you will be on the pill for a min of 2 weeks, then you will start the sniffs as soon as you are matched and ready, so it really will all be happening in may. Honest! Trust us!

Jeanette have replied on the other board, but congrats again. Hope you having a nice day. (just one thing, you arent 4 weeks are you? Its 4 weeks tomorrow!!  )

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Girlies..

Jeanette & Dh      Lets hope you've started a run of GOOD LUCK now for the Lister girls!!

Kate - You're next hun!!        

Ally - Then you!!      

Luckystars - I had my 2nd hiv done at baseline scan, actually i had to remind them to do it! Not sure how long it takes for results but want to wish you loads of luck!    The waiting is horrid i know  

  to everyone else


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw thanks hun. 

You are in that list as well!  

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for Ur advise!!!! My 2nd HIV test is on the 29th of May!!!!  can I ask what is a baseline scan ? My AF is due tomorrow and then my next AF should be 11th May. I have tried calling the Lister today to see when the Egg Share date will be  as I need to book it as holiday at work. Julie xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

I have just go of the phone with Lizzie and I'm even more confused   I was asking how long after the 2nd HIV test will the Egg Share be because I have to book time off work and she said that I would start the pill in May as they have not found a recipient yet . She said that the earliest time I could have my HIV test on the 29th of May and I could start the injections that night as they can get the results back in a few hours. So where does the sniffing fit in I'm very confused ??


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

yeah im as confused as you. hopefully someone else on here will be able to explain it beeter to you hun 

good luck anyway 

Jeanette


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate

just to let you know my doctor gave me a script for another month of cyclogest and it didnt cost me anything but then i am exempt from prescription charges so thats probably why.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

luckystars said:


> I have just go of the phone with Lizzie and I'm even more confused  I was asking how long after the 2nd HIV test will the Egg Share be because I have to book time off work and she said that I would start the pill in May as they have not found a recipient yet . She said that the earliest time I could have my HIV test on the 29th of May and I could start the injections that night as they can get the results back in a few hours. So where does the sniffing fit in I'm very confused ??


Ok! If your af is due 11th may, you will start the pill on the 12th. If you are on it for the min 2 weeks, that will take you to 26th may, which is when you would start sniffs and finish pill. You would be on the sniffs for around 2 days and af would arrive again, then you would have your baseline scan 2-3 days later, so baseline around the 30th/31st which is why they would do it all on the same day. You must have had your last HIV test around the end feb, which is why its due end of may, 12 weeks. This way you will be up there all on the same day starting stimms and getting HIV done!

So basically, its all go from the 12th!!!

Hope this makes sense!

Jeanette, glad you got your px sorted lucky you are exempt from paying, you do work though dont you? Dh and I have to pay for ours! 
Not that I will care if I get that far!!

Maria, have sent you a pm hun 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Ah thanks for that Hun I'm happy now   Is just very worrying not knowing what happens. Thank you.. Do you know when u have to fill out your Green Form ? Can you be honest with me ...... Does the injections hurt and is it just one a day? Julie xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

guess what...............................   have you guessed yet??............................. baseline scan went fab I'm now injecting     and we only need ivf as Annette who looked after me today, she was great   said DP sperm is great for IVF. got all the paper work too Kate and oh my goodness 2 bags full of drugs and stuff!!! i got everything today the menopur the stuff you have to keep in the fridge and the pessaries for after everything. going up again on Tuesday for another scan too. 

Jeannette congrats but i think we all guessed you were getting a BFP    enjoy your day 

Kate your right about all the forms they do look a bit daunting may need to pick your brains when i start to fill them in but not doing it till over the weekend.

suffering from a wicked sore head today but ally who scanned me today said just shows the sniffs are working which made me feel good to have a sore head.  anyway i'll pop back in later gonna have a look at all my drugs lol and think about how to do it!! text DP earlier to say were playin doctor and nurses later     he's so happy bless him shame he could not be with me today but as we work together and he's the boss we think it's best i just go for all the scans on my own. ciao for now Lady's xx allyson (so excited)


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic Ally!! Bless you, you sound so excited!!      for stimming and scan Tuesday!  

Kate - Your bubbles were on an 8 so put you back on 77


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Brilliant Ally!! Glad you got everything sorted!! Just replied on other post about the dose, dont worry, seems its me who is always low! Im worried now!! 

I have a few more forms to fill out as they have changed them since last time, but Im waiting til I feel human again!! (round about 2010?!)

Ta maria hun, bl**dy bubble pain in the


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

i am soooooooooooo excited xx  so girls tuesday if everything is good again what next for me?? is it to soon for them to arrange e/c ?? just thinking about work and childcare been handy this week going up to lister as dd is in wales for the week but back to school next week so not se easy. allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont think you will get a definate date on tuesday hun, you  have roughly 3 scans I think, but you may have to ask someone else cos I didnt get that far! I had 3 scans but no date obviously!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Ally - You'll have at least one more scan and then ec is usually 10-13 after first stim jab, mine was 11 days. You can't really plan it though, i had to be scanned every other day due to having over 26 follicles with high oestrogen levels. But all was ok in the end they took me off the Menopur and coasted me til ec. You never know what's going to happen just have to be positive and hope for the best. Loads of luck


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah see, I didnt know that! I had to have 3 scans, obviously cos I was slow and they were trying to give me a good chance. 

Maria, about to send you a pm hun, sorry!


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Girls,

Can u tell me if the injections hurt and is it just once a day they have to be done  DP has just got home and wants the Laptop and I'm off to work soon   Night Duty I hate them? Julie x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No the injections dont hurt at all hun, and its once a day, usually in the evenings so they can have time to change your dose and check your bloods before the next one. 

Honest, the needle is so tiny it doesnt hurt! Its the fear more than anything else!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Julie - Yes my injections were once a day and no they didn't hurt at all!!  Night duty yuk!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag D/R 30/03 baseline 05/04Stims 10/04 scan 16/04    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 D/R 06/04 baseline 12/04 stims 12/04 scan 17/04    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle   

Luckystars waiting for 2nd HIV tests in may 

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes I know Night Duty!!! hurry hp 3am .. Hope to speak to u tomorrow lunchtime when I get up have a good night xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I too am egg sharing at lister for the fourth time....so i thought i would gatecrash (if thats ok with you guys). We are early stages yet, still on pill but i think Lena will be taking me off it in a week or two then its go go go.......anyone want to know my history? If not don't keep reading, if so read on  
I had 2 ivf attempts at Oxford which were horrible and wiped out our bank account, went for egg share at Lister, great hospital, first 2 bfn (don't know about recipients as you were not allowed to know then), the last attempt bfp for me and one of my recipients, yes one other i am so generous i take 2 others at a time with me!!!!! lol, so here i am glutton for punishment, dh wants to try again and i said yes providing i can egg share otherwise i would feel selfish!!! So here i am.......hi...

Love Jena


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Jena! Welcome to the madhouse!!

Congrats on the bfp! What flavour did you have!? 

Great news that Lister have accepted you, I thought you could only share 3 times? 

Look forward to chatting to you!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks kate, you know i thought you could only egg share 3 times but when i went back we told them that we would do it again but only if i could egg share but they said that is ok, so off we go again (didn't give me a reason why) i might ask Lena when i go back.....

I had a little boy.....gorgeous he is.....not a pleasant birth but hey ho, all worth it  

Look forward to chatting with you guys too

Love Jena


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome Jena

Wishing u lots of  with your Egg share 

Hoping to see lots more  in the coming weeks  

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww, congrats!!! Good luck hun!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Thankyou both 

Love Jena


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Legally you can sire up to ten kids with your donated eggs or sperm - that's why you can share again!
You get three goes without success I think - after that they give up on you!
But if a recipient's been preggers then they'll do you again, so to speak! I think that's right, anyway.
Welcome to Jena! I'm going to get all confused with the Lena/Jena thing now!
I'll post more later - must go and fertilise my veg patch with some bird poo while it's still light!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Miranda,

Ahh, i thought it might be to do with my eggs working for others, as i say i only know about the last one the ones before they can't tell me..........to be honest i am not sure i would have wanted to know!! I would have been really happy for the recipients but i think i would still have done the why them and not me thing!!! Now i have little'un i am just over the moon that i have helped another couple.....Now i just wonder if i am being selfish by doing tx again, cos it wasn't that long ago i was saying just one i would be happy with just one and i am, but i would like another, as i fear little'un is in danger of becoming a spoilt brat cos i will just overindulge him!!! Is that silly?

Love Jena


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Jena,

I know your not sure if you want to know about the other recipients yet, when you shared when the law was different about anonymity.... but just to let you know, by egg sharing again, now that the law is different, you are in affect re registering yourself as a egg sharer, and therefore are no longer anonymous for any of your previous egg share cycles, meaning if any chidren resulted from these, they could actually find out your details, even though you shared when the law was different.  Because of this, you are now entitled to find out if your previous cycles worked or not  as well...

I also egg shared before the law changed in 2003... I had my son from it in 2004 and then egg shared again in 2006...  I was then able to find out if my share in 2003 resulted in a child for the recipient... unfortnately it didn't, but I'm glad i found out...  

Just something you should be aware of!  as I know not all nurses are aware of this..  I think lena knows and also Liz the councilor know in more detail about the law when re registering.

Helen xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gosh, that's interesting Helen - does that mean any babies from previous shares can now find you at 18, even though they didn't have that prospect when they were born?
Or, conversely, that they can't because of the law when they were born, but that  you can have another ten successful shares? Are you a whole new donor in the eyes of the law?
It's such a complicated area of law.
My heart broke for that lady whose embryos must now be destroyed after the final court ruling the other day.
But I tried to think of how her ex must feel about it, knowing that he did not want a child with her and having it forced upon him.
I didn't get very far, admittedly, in feeling that sorry for him.
ANYway, it looks like you're fine and dandy Jena!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes I am with you on that one hun, it seems she has the womens vote while he has the mans, my dh and dad both saw his side. Its horrible, he can go onto have his own children. 

I've just noticed your picture!! Bless!! What breed are they all?? Im in love with all dogs at the moment, just want to take them all home!!

Stab no.3 done now, so hopefully the ovaries will start waking up soon! 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They're Staffies - such a lovely breed. So good with kids. And anyone really.
Bryony had six pups of all different colours - five girls and one boy. Perfect!

Stabbing's gooood. I began to really enjoy it towards the end! Sigh.

Auntie's coming to stay in the next few days, she says. In which case I can make an appt for my AMH.
Bring it oooon!
How's the angry confusion? Has it given way to happy muddle-headedness yet?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Yes, well they can only find out from the previous share (when anonymous), if you re register as an egg sharer after the law has changed... so if I only done it when the law was different and not since then I would have still been anonymous - does that make sense  must admit I didnt know about that until i spoke to the councilor before I done it again.

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww staffs!!! My dh's dream dog!! How on earth can you have 7 dogs?!!? 

The stabs havent given me any side effects that I have noticed yet, although I do feel slightly stoopid, so that could be one! (I hope anyway!  )

Aww.... I want a doggie!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually while I am here, my stomach is playing "af" type feelings on me, is this normal?? 

(Miranda, glad af is on the way! wooohooo to the amh hun!!)

Helen, hi hun!
xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kate    good luck for this cycle   
Helen xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Oooh, i would actually like to find out if it worked on previous cycles, i will enquire................
Kate - i have a dog you can have, 2 year old springer spaniel, its like having a toddler, sigh!!!!! Only kidding wouldn't be without him he is soooooo funny, he keeps stealing babies dummy and putting it in his mouth the right way, hilarious!!! Well it would be if it wasn't costing me a small mortgage!!!!!!!

I didn't really watch the whole story of that lady, but i can see both sides, i just think its a real shame that she has lost her eggs. I personally would have let her use them as its her only chance of her own biological and after the cancer (from his point), but i am biased i suppose being an egg sharer. I think a little part of me thinks he is selfish and a typical bloke who doesn't fully understand (sorry to any guys out there)!!!! But he does still have the choice and if the courts had of agreed that could have opened up a whole big can of worms.......sorry if i have offended anyone, thats just my take on it.

Love Jena


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just to let you know i think we managed OK last night with the injecting!!!! but.... we seemed to get a lot of vacuum in the bottle and the needle kept being sucked in!!!! i actually gave up so DP took over. 

i thought I'd be able to stab myself too, but i just could not do it so DP did that bit to, but like you all said it did not hurt just stung a bit as the stuff went in.


DP and i were talking about our recipient last night we were wondering what she'll be doing now?? can anyone tell me the stages she goes through i know she's been sniffing but am i right in thinking she'll not be injecting?? allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girls 

Jena, your dog sounds gorgeous!! I agree with you about that lady and her eggs, it just seems so unfair. Still, we cant change the courts ruling. 

Ally, well done on the injection! The vacum is right! When you stick the needle into the menopur it will pull all the liquid out for you, so you just put the point of the needle in the little window and pull it out. Shows you doing it right!  

Did you find it stung? Mine doesnt? Are you doing it slowly? 

Not long to go now! When is your scan?
xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Omg, its really wierd listening to you guys talking about sniffing and stabbing.....i'll be there soon. Do you know i have totally forgotton how it all works, i want to write a letter to put in babys book about the whole procedure and how i felt etc, but i simply can't remember!! It got to the point that i just did what they told me to do and didn';t really think about it, as it was my 5th go i just went into auto pilot, i plan to keep a diary this time to take my thoughts from.

I am a bit apprehensive this time, i don't know how i will feel it it doesn't work...as in should i be grateful that i have one or is it ok to be sad if it doesn't........i know how i feel if it works, lol

Love Jena


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate - I don't have seven dogs!   Although briefly I did have eight, what with the puppies. They were sold at eight weeks.  Lovely though they were, we were glad to see them go to their new homes, as six lots of puppy poo and anguished squeaking at night was a bit much!

I didn't find the jabs stung going in either - Ally, are you pinching your tummy as the needle goes in? It took me days to get it right.

Gawd, my ovaries feel like throbbing footballs!. Still, I have a day off today and I can wear something loose. I've got auntie's welcome mat out again,and put flowers in her room, but it seems she's taking her bloody time again.

I don't know what your recipient will be doing now Ally - you could try looking at the recipients' board to see what generally happens.
I hope I can share after all this - it'll be rubbish to know I can't share. Maybe I'm just like the last Apprentice sacked - a slow starter? BTW, did you SEE the sexual tension between those two on the men's team, Kate? They were giving off little sparks! One of my fave programmes that.

Anyway, I'm babbling - must have another cuppa before picking up my spade for another day's weeding!
See you all later!
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

How old is your son Jena? 

I know what you mean, I have my daughter (not IVF) and everyone tells me that Im lucky and should be grateful for her, which I am, so so much, but that doesnt take away from the fact that I want her to have a sibling, and have done for the last 3 years. It will be hard if it doesnt work, but I dont think we will give up. Im too stubborn!! 

When do you think you will start again? 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't feel guilty Jena! Of course you want another!
It's only natural. I keep saying to myself I'll be happy with one, but I really want two! Doesn't seem right just sticking at one, somehow...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda, glad you got the day off hun! Get your bottom out into the garden!!!

I didnt see the apprentice, hopefully watch it on Tuesdays repeat if I remember! But sexual tension!! Another Syed and Michelle eh!! I do love it, wish I was old Alan, what a job!!

I do hope that old aunt turns up soon, you could have your AMH done on monday when I am up there!! 

Lets do a dance for you.....

[fly]                    [/fly]


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! Just looked out again and it looks like rain! I dunno, two weeks of unbroken sunshine, then I get a day off and the sky goes black!  
I may have to go out anyway - the sooner I get those seeds in the sooner I'll be picking salad, eh? I hate spending a fortune at Asda on leaves...

I'm going to send you an email I just received Kate - great pics of animals - so cute!

I think the Apprentice is repeated on Sundays, too.


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

I'm up from Night Duty..... Hi Jena are u on line today... No AF as yet why when u are waiting for it it takes ages 

Julie xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey there ladies,

I am floating about today but i have my nieces with me......  

My son is 8 months.....but before you all go.........thats quick etc, i am 33!!! I also know that the age limit ideally is 35, plus i want to get closure and carry on with my life, as in if i can exhaust the egg share i won't wake up in 10 years and think, god i wish i'd have tried again etc.....does that make sense?

I know what you mean about af when you don't want it, like when you are going to centre parcs to do lots of swimming, you get it!!!!!!!!!!!

I should be starting tx by the end of the month, woo-hoo (ish)...

Did anyone watch the mark of cain last night??

Jena


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Miranda7 said:


> You get three goes without success I think - after that they give up on you!
> But if a recipient's been preggers then they'll do you again, so to speak! I think that's right, anyway.


Hi. Sorry to butt in - Lister egg share vertean here. Just to add to what you said above, I egg shared 4 times in total, but I did get a BFP on my second attempt (although miscarried). The clinic were happy to allow me to do a 4th cycle because my response was good, my eggs were good and my recipients had all had reasonable success (cycle 1 was biochem, 2 was a live live birth, and 3, sadly, missed m/c).
I aso know that they will be flexible on the upper age limit thing of 35 if you have proven eggs too so it's worth keeping in mind that the rules are not set in stone.

C~x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Caz, thanks for that hun!

Hope Benjamin is doing well, and you milking well!  

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Caz,

Thankyou for that, are you going to try again?

Jena xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whew, Caz!
I always worry I've got it wrong, but I do absorb these things, I think.
So - great - let's all prove our eggs and buy ourselves a wee bit more time!
I'd love to think I have a bit more time than the few months till I'm 35, I must say.


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

wow alot goes on here all day whilst I'm at work you all have a really nice chit chat club going on  

Kate thanks for saying we're  doing the injecting right, I'm actually looking forward to trying again tonight DP to but it's my turn tonight   yes to we are doing it very slowly and it did only sting when the stuff went in and then for a bit after the needle was out!!! 

got my scan on Tuesday at 11.30 DP is actually coming with me too   yay it's his day of work, he's only been to the lister once and that was our very first appointment. good thing about that is he drives us to croydon and then we catch the train from there   I'm a chicken driver I'd never drive to croydon let alone in the actual London!!!!!

have you got any "feelings" yet Kate i seem to have, not so much pain on my right side but i can defo feel something!! DP and i decided my ovaries are gonna look like gremlins that have had water spilt on them lol ready to start spitting out eggs thou no bad gremlins lol sorry we found it very funny last night still giggling away now   

anyways we are going out tonight for dinner as a treat dd is home on sunday so we thought we'd take advantage but think DP is suffering from the no alcohol ban in the house at the mo he was eyeing up the beer is tesco's earlier lol he's OK he'sonly got to go with out for about 3 weeks if it's all good for me i won't see another glass of wine till next year     allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey really? Feeling something already!? Dont tell me anymore because I will only panic!  

I must say today I have been feeling a bit fuller but I dont want to say its because of the stimms yet, dont want to tempt fate. Just spoken to lister now as it goes, called them earlier just to check that if I go in on Monday and there is nothing growing would it be too late to up the dose and it have effect, and they called me back and put me straight through to Tunde, who said that I could go in tomorrow but whatever the blood tests or scan said he wouldnt want to up my dose anyway, because it would be too early to tell, so its still Monday. Im sure they think I am a paranoid loon (shhh, dont tell them!  ) and are getting sick of talking to me.  

Oh I HATE THIS WAITING! 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry Kate my "feeling" might be just wind!!!!! lol i have no idea what your meant to feel anyway so don't take much notice of me  I'm sure lister get loads of calls i know i was calling them loads during my wait to start. thats what they are there for   and i think everone doing this egg share "fun" all get a bit paranoid at some stage so don't worry it's just the drugs playing with your head   xx allyson


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

just a quick one from me my beta level today 14dpi was 133.

im laying off her for a while good luck to you all ill be in touch soon .

i wish you all the best for your bfp,s

Jeanette

slightly modified by moderator


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Dont worry Ally! Its me, Im a complete nightmare with this IVF! Give me any other problems and I am fine, this, bag of nerves!!

Dh has just gone out to an auction and I have realised I havent injected yet! Will have to do it a bit later tonight, never mind! 

Im in my pj's now. Feel like I have a brick on my stomach!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

well I'd say thats a feeling then Kate, having a brick in your belly  2nd injection went much better DP is doing it all now thou lol, his face is a picture whilst he's mixing the concentration looks like a mad scientist lolololol.

looks like another stunning day down here on the south coast think I'm gonna get down to b&q and get some more bedding plants i love getting in the garden even thou I've a tiny one but still it's lovely   going to wales tomorrow to collect DD then it's all back to normal for me work and school run stroll on June the 13th for holiday   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you think     I hope so. It could be the metformin that I am taking as well, I just dont know.   Will find out on Monday I suppose!!!

My dh looks like the nutty professor as well when he is mixing!! They concentrate so hard, I get really tempted to whack his arm and make him jump!   (but I wouldnt!!)

Right better get my bottom into gear, we have a party today so off we go!!!

Kate
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls  just a quick noe from me to see if everyone is ok. 

Jeanette


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I thought I would say Hi!!!!!! I'm still waiting for my AF it was due yesterday !!! Don't you find it weird.. when Ur waiting for AF it never comes.... I'm due to start the pill next month... I have a huge headache tho... DP wants a curry tonight   Hows everyone  Julie xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls,
I wrote a nice long post and the screen just went, it has took me a few minutes to get back in.
Anyway what a gorgeous day to day.  I watched my son in his football team. I fear I am becoming one of those  mums shouting on the sidelines and running on the pitch when he gets knocked down but hey ho cannot help myself.  
I did have a few  questions but cannot remember them all but here are a couple. 
one is how long do you normally d/r for and sniff and then stim for? I am sure you have been asked this before but it seems really confusing. I am still waiting to start ( first consultation is april )and seeing you all progress is exciting for me.
the other question is and this one is a little daft (sorry) what is it you mix with your injection. Is it water  ?
Well anyway hello to everyone 

mitch
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Mitch!
I've got my list of dates I wrote down when I went through it, and vague timings are - 
The pill for however long to regulate with your recipient (mine was a month and a half)
You start your nasal spray on the same day as your last pill. The spray flattens down your ovaries, so they are under control and don't start leaking eggs!
You have a period three or four days after you stop the pill and call the Lister to tell them. Then between day 3-5 you get your first scan, to see if your womb lining is nice and thin.
If it is, they start you on the stim injections, which hopefully make you produce many more than the one egg you produce naturally each month.
I say hopefully - I had one big eggs and some dots, which is why my treatment was abandoned.
After you start stims you're up every few days for a scan, so they can count your follicles - the sacs that hopefully carry an egg each, in case you didn't know.
They use a dildocam to do this, and show you on the screen what your bits are doing!
About two weeks after you start stims your eggs are collected and, depending on how good they are, your eggs are fertilised that night and you get them put back two-five days later. Five is good, as that means they've gone to blasts and are extra vigorous!

Does that help?
Or have I made you panic more?
try not to panic - get them to explain your drugs protocol and timings veeery slooowly so you can write it down - saved me from going mad!

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ha! Very good explanation!! exactly the same for me, including the piddly egg number! But dont let that put you off, its just us strange women!! 

(Strange woman no.2 have replied to email!)

Nearly monday, I am sooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

aahhhh thanks girls for your answers. I am a little more crystal clear. Don't worry no panic from me just itching to get started now. 
Have you started your tx yet Miranda?
You will be getting ready soon Kate for the big finale hey?
I hope things go well girls.
I am sure when I speak to Lister soon they will make things easy for me to understand. I am not sure who I will see yet as I am sure all letters are signed by Hossam Abdalla. Who are you guys seeing?

We have just had a lovely BBQ tonight with friends. I still cannot get over sitting outside in April. It is nice.
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes dearie - and I've replied! Though my email's a weird thing. Bloody Tiscali! Keep getting emails days later...

Bee, I'm waiting for Auntie Flo in order to get a blood test which will show if I have eggs left. Then away I go, hopefully! shouldn't be too long...

Don't be   Kate! You need more menopur! I wonder if that's why they only give you enough to the next appt? So you don't overdose to get high?
God, I loved that stuff.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - incase I cant get on later today just wasnted to give you loads of luck and      for tomorrow. Your going to be fine!!!!!

Miranda - love the dog on the surfboard!

Hi everyone else
Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies. 

Nic thanks for the good luck hun, Im feeling very tender and bloated this morning so fingers crossed something is happening in there!

Miranda, will reply soon!

Maria, where's you?? Hope you are ok and enjoying the sunshine. 

Bee, you will be starting soon hun dont worry! I see Tunde Ogenyemi, but I dont think any of us are seeing the same doc, they are all lovely. BBQ sounds nice! The weather is lovely already!

Lucky, hope the old bag shows up soon!!! Always happens when you want it on time!!

Dh has gone off to do some work so I am chiling with boo and then we are off out this afternoon. 

Hope you all ok.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick note from me to say good luck tomorrow Kate fingers and toes crossed!!!!!

Miranda - lol, lol, loved the 'dildocam' explanation, lol, lol, if only it were as pleasurable as a dildo!!!!!!!!

Love Jena xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jena sorry hun! I forgot you!!! Not intentional honest! Hope things ok with you!!

Thanks for the good luck. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jena - do you reckon you'd be able to concentrate on that screen if it was?


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Just want to say good luck   too Kate for tomorrow!

Aunt Flo is and old hag isn't she. I have been watching her and seeing how longs she intends to stay. I don't like her overstaying her welcome. She seems to be doing her rounds. I think we are all forming a queue with waiting for her.

MMMMM a curry Julie. I love curry especially fromt the takeaway places, that is one of the first foods I have when I come to the U.K. My dh always descibes the smell and taste (just to cheeese me off) when he goes back on courses.

Alleybee you share the same birthday as me my dear, and the same age. 

thanks Miranda for your help. I hope Aunt Flo comes soon to you, time keeping doesn't seem to be one of her good points.  

Off for a trundle to the woods to day. It is a thing they do with my sons school, we always have class get togethers with other parents. We are making sne-bolle. It is great fun. Dough wrapped around tin foil and put on sticks across an open fire. All we need now is a good old sing song. 

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Bee where do you live hun 

Thank you for the good luck!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Kate - yeah right!!!!!! lol

Miranda - i would requesting scans daily!!!!! lol

I am all good still on pill just waiting to hear when they want me to start sniffing!!! I still have to fill in all the forms yet!!! God i hate doing that, especially the good will message!!!! Still taking metformin too, kate your on that aren't you? I hate that too, it gives me the squits at first (side effect) and it always catches me out (sorry tmi!!!) so embarrassing can't go anywhere for the first week when taking that!! Do you know when i first took that (as in first time) i went out on a girlie night nothing heavy just a couple of bacardi's, well the next day i felt like poo-poo, ate a large bar of chocolate in one hit, god it was the hangover from hell!!! It did say not to drink but they all say that!!! anyways went to work and was talking to a paramedic and told him about it, he said i was really really stoopid and that he would love to have seen my blood sugar levels, lol, shouldn't laugh!!! Moral of the story - do not drink when taking metformin, lol

Love Jena xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry hun honest!!!  

I hate the metformin, bloated for the first 3 weeks, then it finally started to kick in properly and now Im on the stimms so bloated again!
Still if it works cant complain!! I know what you mean about the forms, we had loads to fill in yesterday as they have changed since last time! Bl**dy nightmare they are!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Exactly - if works its all worth it!!!

Why oh why can i not get onto the chat room?? I have waited and waited all very patiently but alas i still can't get in......i have showered today honest!!!!!!! lol

Jena xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you with Tiscalli by any chance? If you are then its them!! Its the quiz tonight and I doubt I will be playing at this rate!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

No i am a virgin!!!!! lol

I click on enter chat room then .....nothing!!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, could be various things hun! Try using internet explorer or firefox to get in. You may need to download them though. Check out the Technical Support thread right at the top of the message board. 

If you work it out then good for you!!  

Is everyone out enjoying the sunshine today? I wish we had a garden!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll give it a go, if i don't show any activity for a week or so, then you'll know it went very very wrong!!!! lol

Thanks tho 

Jena xxxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls

did i read somewhere its the quiz tonight ? 

am i in it and if so what time and what do i have to do? i totally forgot about it had so much on my mind

hope everyone is ok .
i have had a really relaxing weekend and just pottered around the house.

Jeanette


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi kate
I have been out and just read the updates.

I live in Denmark,which is a very beautiful place( I didn't expect it to be as nice as what it is) I know I am dizzy but I expected a mountain range that kind of thing. How much different can you get there is no mountains in Denmark. Plenty of lakes everywhere though.

Have a good quiz everyone,
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello Girlies  

Just a quick one from me to wish Kate all the very best for stim scan tomorrow!!!

Loadsa    hun! All will be well, I just know it!  

                         

   

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh Denmark, lovely. And you are travelling to lister for your tx? Wow!! 

Maria, thank you hun, I will let you know what happens! fingers toes and all that crossed!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Look i am still here, and i managed to log onto the chat room all i needed was java? Like i knew that, lol but at least my laptop didn't go bang....woo-hoo

I am so clever, i am so clever, i am so clever.........ok with a little bit of technical support (ok, ok a lot of technical support) lol

Jena xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jena can you say sorry from me, I cant get in. Cant play in the team! If they are playing and there are other e/s'ers in there can you play!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Kate,

Play what??


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No ignore me!!!   our quiz wasnt tonight at all! Blame the hormones, I will!!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Jena you sound as good as me, when it comes to tech support. I had a little difficulty getting my words bigger the other day!! such fun.

I looked into a few clinics Kate but I seemed drawn to Lister a little apprehensive about the distance but I am a really rash person and don't consider things like travel, mind with having my famly not far from there I shall be staying with them.

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning girlies,

honey - techno-phobic me!!!!!

Kate - i looked a right plonker asking what everyone was playing last night, lol (nevermind)

Still it got everyone guessing, lol

Jena xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hello All, and another bright and sunny day!!

Same for me I'm afraid Jena! 

How did you get on today Kate?

Must go and water my pepper plants it seems to be the only thing I can grow.

x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im back!! And I am very happy!! I have 25 on the right hand side, and around 20 on the left! None are smaller than 10mm but obviously they not ready yet!! So pleased!! Just waiting for my bloods to come back so I know what dose I am on tonight, but Im back in on wednesday for another scan and blood test then I should be given def e/c date, but they think it will be the weekend or monday!! 

Its so different from last time, I am in shock! Now need to watch I dont go the other way!!!

YAY!!

Hope everyone is ok, my mum and dad are popping round for a bit now, so have to run but will be back later. 
xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Kate thats brilliant news, oooo how exciting, 

Jena xxxxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow Kate thats blimming fantastic see told you that brick feeling was something well done you I'm so happy and pleased for you 

my turn 2morro, and I'm Little nervous about this scan everything seems to be going to well at the moment so something is bount to go wrong!!!!!! 

we filled in all the forms last night hard going thou have left 2 thou as was not sure if i should fill in the form for me about freezing embies as we don't want that to happen so thought we'd just leave it till we get to hospital 2morro!!!!

there was another one but i can't think what that one was!!!!!!!

anyway still going well with the injecting no mishaps of yet..... other then ME I'm really short tempered at the mo nearly ripped an old Lady's head of in sainsburys on Saturday when she tried to cue jump i went mad!!!! and believe me thats so not me!!!!!! Lil had to say sorry to the till lady too, but she was OK and agreed with me this silly old women should not have cue jumped!!!!!!!!

anyway good luck to everyone hope everything is going to plan for you all and again Kate made up for you Hun you've waited along time for this so enjoy xx allyson


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

excellent news Kate so pleased for you.

well i had my 2nd beta test today in 3 days my levels have risen from 133 on friday to 647 today. OMG i cant decide if its twins or just an extremelly strong bubba growing. 

good luck to everyone else

Jeanettte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag D/R 30/03 baseline 05/04Stims 10/04 scan 18/04    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 D/R 06/04 baseline 12/04 stims 12/04 scan 20/04    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle   

Luckystars waiting for 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee awaiting HIV tests in may

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies

julie and honneybee have added you both to the list 

hope the next month flies by so you can get started

Kate excellent news honeybun  for your next scan on wednesday

Allyson  for your scan tomorrow   

Jeanette fab news on the rising beta

Maria hope ur ok

Miranda any sign of that witch 

Love to anyone i havent mentioned

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate, that's bloody EXCELLENT news!!! Oh, I'm so pleased for you I could burst!
It's a bit selfish of me I know, but having you go through the same thing and them have lots of follies the second time makes me feel it's still possible for me too.
I know how worried you were, and it's just - yay! - that you have so many.

Well done you!

xxxx

Jeanette - how are those twins? You'll be like the old woman who lived in a shoe! I hope you get one of each - perfect!

No Em - no witch. I think my body has dug its ovaries in and won't - simply WON'T - do anything other than the 28 days it's used to. bah!

Ally I'm sure you'll be bursting with eggy goodness too - I'm crossing stuff for you! Good luck with it tomorrow.

So... call me thick, but when exactly IS this quiz


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The egg share team

play

the yorkshire girls

on sun 29th april 

8pm



Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes dont listen to me about the quiz!!

Em thanks for the good luck!! Wish I had one of those finger crossed smileys but I dont! xx

Miranda, if I can get this many follies hun then so can you!! Talk about weight off the shoulders!!! When the old witch finally shows up and you get your AMH done all will be good!! I can tell!! 
Im liking the new picture?!!? For some reason I think you are the multi coloured wig wearer!!!! Am I right

Ally, good luck tomorrow hun!! Who is scanning you?? Im sure all will be good, how are you feeling

Maria, hope you enjoyed your day off, talk about perfect weather!!   Hope you are ok hun. xx

Honey and Jena hows things

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks everyone for your good luck wishes, ally is scanning me today. i'm feelin ok i think right side feels very tender but no feeling on left!!! feeling very ratty to but other then that i'm ok. anyway must dash gotta get to london for 11am i'll log back in as soon as i'm home with good news i hope xx allyson


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun!!! 

I didnt realise you were in Sussex, thats where my in laws live!! Brighton is my fave place, well was til they moved there!!  

Anyway! Good luck!!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kate - Just seen your good news about all your follies!  well done my dear!!  it's amazing how different a cycle can be     keep up the drinking etc and best of luck for rest of cycle 
Helen x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning Girls

My we've been busy!

Fantastic News Kate sweetie I am soooo pleased to you have reponded well. Keep on growing you lovely follies!!  

Alley my fingers are crossed, you too will be bring good news this way!    

I am keeping my toes crossed for you Miranda for the old witch to come  

Hope all is well Maria have you another appointment soon?

Jena u a little quiet, what are you up to?

Hello Nics I don;think we have chatted yet.   

Hello to everyone else here,

I hope I haven't left anyone out please tell me off if I have


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww thanks for checking on me Helen! I just saw your post on the ICSI board, you ready to star with next af?? Good luck!! 

Honey, doesnt look like you have missed any of us listerines out! There is quite a few of us now, there wasnt to start with! 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning Girlies..

Good to see more and more Listerinees on the on the board    


Kate - Texted you yesterday so you know how happy I am for you!  Still have to officially congratulate you on here tho, wouldn't be right else    WELL DONE GIRL!!!!            And loadsa LUCK for tomorrow's scan xxx


Ally -    for today hun! Hope you've also got lots of fat follies     xxx


Miranda - You'll be the next battery hen hun!    Did you say you are doing the short protocol next time? And would that mean that you can start on day 21 following your next af and AMH test? xxx


Em - Thanks for asking after me, I'm fine    Hope you and Willow are well? xxx


Honeybee - Welcome hun!! I'm waiting for af so I can start taking the pill in preperation for FET with our blasts, hoping to have them transfered end of May/beginning of June      Looking forward to chatting to you and following your journey..    xxx


  to Nic and Jena xxx


Hope I've not missed anyone? Sorry if I have  

We had a lovely day out yesterday   took our little furbaby for a long walk in the sun and then decided to buy a new patio set for our garden so we can sit outside more, our other one had gone rusty!    
I'm getting fed up of waiting for damn    now, just want to get on with it!   Also worried because we've got a holiday booked for 30th June for 2 weeks and I don't want to be on my 2ww then as i'll never relax and enjoy it!    Also dp is worried that if I do get pg, then i'll only be 5/6 weeks whilst on hol and what if the same thing happens to us again next time? We are going to be in Holland!! And I don't want to wait til we get back


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi ladies,
nothing exciting happening here.

Waiting for AF - i keep thinking shes on her way but nothing happens   im begining to think my cycles are messed up again. ho hum. suppose there is a slimchance I could be pregnant but too scared to test and get the disappointment of a bfn. dont feel pregnant......

anyways...
Kate - my god your ovaries have been busy!!!! fab news you must be quite excited. good luck for tomorrows scan  

Ally - hope you got some good news at your scan too   


Marie - hope af turns up for you soon     what breed is your doggy?

Miranda - hope your af turns up soon too. blimey loads of us waiting for the old bag

Hi Honeybee, Im ttc natural at the mo (would be a miracle if it happened though as ttc naturally for 7 years before my last pregnancy - which was as a reuslt of egg share at the lister) hoping to egg share again july time.

hi everyone else.

Nic x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry been a bit busy last couple of days, going to the gym trying to get weight down in preperation, then failing fast when people you invite for dinner let you down at last mo......and with all those starving people in the world it simply isn't right to throw it away..................or i could just be a pig!!!!!!!! lol

I am glad to hear things are going well for you all. Hi to those i have not met before (sorry canny remeber everyones name and messages) as you might or might not know, i am CRAP when it comes to computers!!!!!!

This quiz - can anyone join 

I am still waiting to hear from lister when to start sniffing!!!!!! I am sure it won't be long now........

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls.

Nic wow, how late is af??    Fingers crossed eh!?

Maria, thanks for that post hun!! You should have seen me when I read your text!!!  I was in the pharmacy downstairs with dh and he looked at me and I had a big grin on my face and eyes welling up, he had a big panic!!! Dont be so nice!!!! 
And yes, what breed is your doggy cos s/he is so sweet!!

Miranda, any news on af for you yet!!?!

Jena, the quiz is the e/s team against other threads, i think we need more players! If you go to the girl & boy thread on the main page, then "its a knockout" and then the e/s team you can add your name I think, we will probably need a few more. Maria are you playing hun??
Hope you start sniffing soon, how long have you been on the pill for now??

Im feeling REALLY bloated today! I hope to god some of the follies are at 20mm tomorrow! Does anyone know how fast they grow? I think my largest was 15mm ish, so they wouldnt grow 5mm in 2 days would they? She said once the top one is 20mm then they will be able to plan e/c date as they would say the others should catch up within 2 days? I have no idea how this works now! I am a newcomer when it gets to this point!! 

Ok, gonna do an af dance now, its gonna be long cos so many of you are waiting!!! Hope it works!!

[fly]                                 [/fly]​


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate, I was expecting AF to turn up Sunday or maybe monday. I was sure I ovulated on CD16 and today is CD31.  
I believe (but don't mind being corrected!!) follies grow approx 2mm a day. cant remember where I saw that though.
Hopefully you'll get a EC date tomorrow, reckon it'll be friday or saturday for you    
Cant wait to hear how they've grown.  
Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

2mm a day? Hmmm, dh says he is sure he saw 18mm but I dont think I did, so Im gonna go with my number! So, mon=14 thur=20 ooooh er!!! I said to Annette when do you think roughly it might be and she said well it could be the weekend, but it might be early next week? I think I will pop if I wait til next week wont I? 

I just saw your post on the chit chat about luteal phase, Im not 100% sure but I think its mostly 14 days but it is sometimes a bit longer, its when its short that there is a problem. If af was due Sunday, then I would hold out til Wednesday and test then, because you never know. I may sound like the thousands of people that tell us unfertile (I dont like the word INfertile!) that miracles can happen, but they can!! How are you feeling in yourself? Whats your gut answer?

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Gut feeling is NO. But I am very unpositive after 7+ years of heartache. end of last week I was having the horrible AF going to get you type nagging stomach ache and although boobs dont hurt I am getting since yesterday sort of stabbing pains in them - comes and goes. sorry, dont realyl know how to describe it.  Also in my last pregnancy I had no symptoms at all, only ones linked to the cyclogest.
  Trying not to drive myself crazy and just see what happens.
I'm going to hold out till the weekend I think.
I'm happy either way, whether AF turns up or I get a BFP. If AF turns up then its good as means by body is behaving which would be a first!
We'll see, i'll keep you updated.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good for you hun, its brilliant if you can keep yourself calm about it all. 

Hope something happens for you soon though. 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - I reckon EC Fri/Sat for you hun!    I'd be very surprised if they left you until after the weekend as my follies were 10-14mm on day 7 of stims, as you know I was coasted after that so no more Menopur but follies still grew to 18mm on day 9, I had ec on the Saturday day 12. Sooo excited to hear how many you got in there??!!  

Nic - Oh I so hope you do get a natural BFP      If anyone deserves a miracle it's you hun!  

Someone asked about my furbubba? Can't remember who! Anyway, Dylan is a bichon frise - THE most gorgeous breed of dog ever! Of course I'm biased but they are SO intelligent, affectionate, cuddly, loyal and mischievous! Couldn't be without him. Also they don't lose their fur, so fab for allergy sufferers, babies and young children and less vacuuming for moi!!  

Maria xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi ya I'm back and all went well have 9 follies at mo every small but I've only been stimming for 5 days largest was 10 so back in again on Friday, waiting on a call from lister to let me know blood test results and if i need to up or decrees my meds!!!!! 

Lizzy saw me and she said egg collection should be late next week or even the weekend really hope it's not sat as it's my daughters birthday on sun she is having a sleep over and we are off to longleat on the sunday!!!!

anyway I'm happy with our news just hope they grow a bit more and maybe if it's not being to greedy a couple more would be great 

Kate ilive in littlehampton thats about 30 Min's away from Brighton we go down there quite a bit it is lovely and very lively a great place to people watch!!

thanks again everyone for good luck vibes it seems to be working so I'm sending em all back towards you all.

whilst writing this post just got a call from Lizzy I've got to reduce sniffs to one sniff 3 times a day but still carry on with 300 menopur scan on Friday at 12 midday phew


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done Ally hun!! See, you were obviously getting those feelings for a reason too! Was it you who said you could feel it on one side more than the other? 

If you have e/c on the weekend we might be in together!? Strange how Lizzy said to you might be weekend and Annette said to me could be early next week! I cant stimm any longer, it hurts!!! 

Maria, your doggy is gorgeous!! Dh's dad has a BF in switzerland, he is a big ball of fluff! So sweet!! Im nervous about tomorrow!!! Can follies just disappear at all?   Fingers crossed they all doing ok in there, feels like they are!!! Dh very kindly said to me this morning, "Wow they are def growing in there arent they" When I asked why (I knew he meant I look HUGE) he sheepishly said I look a little round.  

Charming.......!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maria, thanks hun. My mum had a bichon frise - i thought your looked like one. my mums was called............Rambo   

Ally - glad all went ok. what you got is ok - there is usually some hiding behind the bigger ones anyway   

Kate - bless at you looking a 'little round'   tell him to get used to it (for next 9 months anyway!!)

catch you all later for bubble blowing

nic


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

That's brilliant Ally!! You're not greedy hun, 9 is great but I'll be keeping everything crossed that you'll have a few more by Friday        

Kate - No hun those follies can't just disappear! They aren't going anywhere, dh will have to get used to his ROUND wife!  

  to Julie (Luckystars) Sorry I left you out of personals hun, I knew I had forgotten someone   naughty me!!

Gonna take my buddle of fluff out now, WALKIES!!

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh good, glad they cant just pop off somewhere!!! 

I will pass on the message of the roundness! Im sure he wont mind!! (Its not as if I am Kate Moss to start with!!) Although I must say if my bossoms grow much more during this tx they will be entering the room before I do.  

And Ally, I agree, you def are not being greedy, 9 is great this early, I am sure you will have some more on Friday! Be funny if we are in there together over the weekend! 

Maria, you sound really happy today hun, its nice to hear.  

Im loving the Bichon's names! Dylan and Rambo    FIL's is called Petruse!?!?! I have NO idea what it means in English!!!!!!!! 

I have just made a yummy advacado salad and quiche, am chickened out for today!!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hiya Girls.

Your Dinner sounds nice than mine. I tried to make a home made chinese but ended up with very sticky rice mess. 

Well Kate and ally you both seem to be doing very well. Keep it up   heres a little follie dance        

Nic I have my fingers crossed that you are pg otherwise we may do our treatment together.

Hi Maria you have some good blast ready for you so sending you lots of       for AF to come so you can get started. You will love Holland if you have not been before. I lived there for 3 years and did not want to come back, people are so friendly there. 

A big hello to Miranda, Em, luckystars and Fluffyhelen hope you are all keeping well, chat to you soon

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

kate i think it would be great if we both are in together over the weekend but as i said it really would be bad timing as it's dd 11th birthday and we are going to longleat which is 2 hours away from here plus we are meeting my brother and sister and there famlies up there..... can anyone tell me how i'll feel after egg collection also yep it was me who said i had a gripping type feeling on my right side alison said that it was that side that had the most and it looked lovely. i'm not having her scan on friday it's gonna be another lady? that'll be strange as alison always scans me. anyway off to watch eastenders catch you all again soon allyson xx oh and Kate i'm feeling rather plump too  i've just bought all my bikkini,s too ready for holiday!!!!!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Glad to hear all is well...........

Kate and Ally = Good luck and lots and lots of positive vibes from me       

Nic - I have my fingers crossed too  

If i have left anyone out (i do hope not) sorry wasn't intentional!!!

I spoke to lena today and i should start sniffing next week........woo-hoo

On the roller coaster i go......

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooooh Maria is that you!?!?!   You look nothing like I thought you would!!!  

Ally, Im the same, if I get called in on Friday I am struggling to find someone to look after Holly, so I am hoping it will be saturday at the earliest! What am I like, been dying for this for ages!! Just Friday is the worst day!!

I love all the pics girls, you all look so lovely!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Oo, bit of trouble getting this message through - the server's getting some work done.

In Auntie Flo news, my ovaries are BOILING. Blinking boiling, they are. But a no flow situation still.

Aw, Maria my first dog - a Sheltie - was called Dylan! I'm going berserk with pets at the mo - not only have I got my own two dogs and two cats, but my mum and dad's dog, too. Everywhere I look there's a pair of beads, begging for something.
My parents' hound is a Lhasa apso, and kinda like a moving scrubbing brush. We only have a small bungalow, and wherever I walk he's just...slightly...in... front ...of... me... trying to trip me up. He likes to dance, too, tapping away on the wood floor like bloody Lionel Blair-meets-the Rolly Polies. Anyone remember the Rolly Polies? For those who don't, it was a fat tap dance troupe, whose raison d'etre was to make people laugh because they were large.
Oh, the wonderful political correctness of the early 80s...
I'll post a picture of this wonderful dancing mutt, anyway. Annoying git that he is, he's pretty cute.

I was told I would be on the short protocol if the AMH is OK - I do hope so, as I've had enough of waiting!

Yaroo Kate - those eggs are growing! You _round _ thing, you...  Round is ok though! I hate the word statuesque - always makes me feel like a Teutonic rugby player. But round's sorta cuddly.

Well done on your nine Ally! There may be more tomorrow, but that's enough to go ahead with so, yay!

Aw Nic, I would love to hear that you were pregnant! That would be fab news.

Ach Jena - who's counting? Tell everyone you're eating for two - just in advance! You need to nourish your body after all, in preparation for the lovely egg share babies you're going to have.

hello to Honeybee, Luckystars, Em and Fluffyhelen!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92254.new#new

Happy chatting 

Emxx


----------

